# Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government



## Political Junky

They have cause to be wary.

Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government

With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Political Junky said:


> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.



The Italians struggle to run their own country at the best of times. Give them a Mussolini and see what happens.


----------



## Unkotare

As long as they've still got lamp posts...


----------



## skye

If you OP... mean that Italy is moving towards globalism?  New World Order shit?

Think again OP

Think again!


----------



## skye

Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!


----------



## Unkotare

frigidweirdo said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Italians struggle to run their own country at the best of times. Give them a Mussolini and see what happens.
Click to expand...




The trains ran on time...


----------



## BuckToothMoron

That type of government in Italy will cost Germany money. It could be the proverbial straw for the EU.


----------



## Political Junky

skye said:


> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!


Is Mussolini your hero?


----------



## skye

peace  ^^

love


----------



## Political Junky

skye said:


> peace  ^^
> 
> love


^^^ Hardly


----------



## gtopa1

Unkotare said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Italians struggle to run their own country at the best of times. Give them a Mussolini and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trains ran on time...
Click to expand...


Rome to Paris....First Class gets the top bunk; hot as hell in Summer.

Greg


----------



## skye

gtopa1  thank you very much! 

I do appreciate it!


----------



## gtopa1

skye said:


> gtopa1  thank you very much!
> 
> I do appreciate it!



No worries.

Greg


----------



## skye

Political Junky said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> peace  ^^
> 
> love
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Hardly
Click to expand...



yawn

boring me to tears


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

so quiet ....


so quiet....


----------



## Political Junky

gtopa1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Italians struggle to run their own country at the best of times. Give them a Mussolini and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trains ran on time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rome to Paris....First Class gets the top bunk; hot as hell in Summer.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Not anymore, it's by TGV and Trenitalia, both fast trains.


----------



## ESay

skye said:


> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!


Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.


----------



## xyz

Of course Italy is a much bigger country, but I'm not sure this is worse than what is happening in Austria.


----------



## Unkotare

ESay said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
Click to expand...





But some fools still squeal about ‘overpopulation.’


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xyz said:


> Of course Italy is a much bigger country, but I'm not sure this is worse than what is happening in Austria.



We are doing excellent and we congratulate our Italian brothers and sisters and welcome them to the Coalition of Patriots that also include, Norway, Denmark, Finland, Switzerland, Czech Republic, Hungary, Slovakia, Poland, Slovenia, Croatia, Bulgaria, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia. Soon we will have the EU Presidency for six months and then the gloves are totally off, basically we are going to make our EU Presidency ALL about removing the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan African savages, reinforcing our borders and reinforcing with ultimate force if we have to this Continents external borders.

The situation is that Leftism and Liberalism are dying a death and now each time there is an election, the Left are getting buried and Right-Wing Conservatism and Nationalism and Populism are winning and there is nothing the EU can do about this, tens of millions of Europeans are rejecting what the EU wants, which essentially now is down to allowing unlimited amounts of feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan African savages to come to this Continent WITHOUT the APPROVAL of the populations on this Continent.

The Western section of this Continent can commit Cultural Suicide if they want to, but the REST of us are NOT going to and we are going to resist, and things are only going to get more hardcore as the situation progresses, the tides are now with our Movement, more and more are joining and voting for our Patriotic political parties and more and more are rejecting pro-EU parties and if the EU Dictatorship does NOT want violence then they need to STFU and begin to accept that WE are now here to stay and that we are only going to get stronger and that we only are under obligation to protect and take care of our own peoples and will protect and close our borders.

This is the map of Italy after the election. The Death of the Italian Left in Graphics:







^^^^ Conservative-Right-Wing Coalition in Blue is Forza Italia (Right of Centre), Lega Nord (Right-Wing), Fratelli d'Italia (Right-Wing Nationalist), Lega Nord secured more votes than Forza Italia which is pretty fantastic and makes us happy.

Five Star Movement in Yellow are Populist and Anti-Immigration.

Combined 70% of Italians voted Right-Wing and Populist, combined 70% of Italians voted for Anti-Immigration and all main cities in Italy now in step with Right Wing-Populists Turin, Milan, Venice, Rome, Naples and Bari also Sardinia capital city Cagliari in control primarily of the Populists with pockets of Right-Wing and the Leftists dead also Sicily capital city Palermo in control primarily of the Populists with pockets of Right-Wing and the Leftists dead:










^^^^ That was with 91% of votes counted on the night, nothing changed at 100% votes counted only the Left were even more humiliated and buried.

That above is DEMOCRACY, the EU is Anti-Democracy full of unelected bureaucrats who want to force things on nations AGAINST the wishes of the majority population of those nations, all these elections now are run on only ONE topic and that is removing the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan African savages off this Continent and throwing them anywhere else, we don't care if that's dumping them back in Libya or in The Sudan or Nigeria or Turkey just as long as they are OFF this Continent and that we also then fortifying this Continents External Borders so that no more of these slugs can get in, measures are already taking place where they are NOT being picked up from these boats they have been crossing in, that these boats are now being intercepted and returned with their filthy cargo back to Libya and Turkey, this has been happening for several months now and there has been a 80% reduction in feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan African savages and very soon things are going to get very uncomfortable for the ones already contained on this Continent and they would be advised to GTFO while they still are being allowed to do so in peace, the alternative is inevitable and that is within the next year they will be FORCIBLY removed from this Continent and Fuck The EU, Fuck The UN, Fuck NGOs, Fuck Human Rights Groups.

We are going to build a new Continent, the intention is to collapse the EU, there are a variety of ways to do this and it will happen, we collapse the EU and we build a new Continent which of course will be the old Continent that our Ancestors passed from generation to generation, to not do this is going to result in the destruction of the entire Continent as unlimited HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan African savages are allowed in, they are mentioning that by 2030 ONE HUNDRED MILLION filthy African savages will want to come here, well the answer to that is they can fuck off because that is not going to be allowed and any support of that is not going to be tolerated.

The Snowflakes on this Continent need to begin now preparing for the earthquake they think is not going to happen, they have been WRONG about EVERYTHING, we remember after the French election they insisted that Nationalism and Populism had been put back in the bottle, well we have shown them how WRONG they were, France was a minor setback, France is fucked anyhow so who cares about the French, the same with the British and Sweden they are fucked, they have allowed in to their nations to many feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan African savages, the rest of this Continent do NOT want to become like France, Britain and Sweden and the Snowflakes need to realise this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ESay said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Globalist Propaganda, this is what they use to get nations to accept unlimited amounts of savages. Italy has been here a VERY VERY long time, Italy is going nowhere they will survive, they do not need savage immigrants and nobody else needs them either. Period.


----------



## Indeependent

Political Junky said:


> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.


Then let's send them some US taxpayer dollars!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's send them some US taxpayer dollars!
Click to expand...


No you keep them so they can be spent on things the Americans need, like The Wall for example and funding more Border Agents.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Political Junky said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mussolini your hero?
Click to expand...


Communists are your heroes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's send them some US taxpayer dollars!
Click to expand...


Part of Italy's economic problems have been because of the Euro which has turned government bonds from rate products into credit products. Italy needs to dump the Euro and revert back to the Lira, there is a back door way they can do this and that is by issuing mini-BoTs which are small denomination bills, they can be used as non interest bearing IOUs to pay off debt, tax obligations and other things and they would be like a stealth parallel currency which would then become the precursor to dumping the Euro.

Several years ago the suggestion was for Greece to dump the Euro and revert back to the Drachma, this is EXACTLY what Greece should have done it would have been easier for Greece to deal with it's government debt if it was outside the Eurozone but Greece is too weak a player to have been able to do this and they capitulated under a lot of pressure and bullying from the EU Dictatorship and now are essentially owned by the ECB (European Central Bank) and the IMF. 

Italy is not Greece, Italy could very easily issue mini-BoTs as a parallel currency in preparation to dump the Euro and revert back to the Lira.


----------



## Political Junky

xyz said:


> Of course Italy is a much bigger country, but I'm not sure this is worse than what is happening in Austria.


True but it seems to be spreading.


----------



## theHawk

Political Junky said:


> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.



The globalist Agenda has been terrible for Italy, as per design.  Now they are fighting back, and poor little globalists like the OP are worried.


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Globalist Propaganda, this is what they use to get nations to accept unlimited amounts of savages. Italy has been here a VERY VERY long time, Italy is going nowhere they will survive, they do not need savage immigrants and nobody else needs them either. Period.
Click to expand...


Probably one of Italy’s saving graces is the Mafia.  They won’t let third world savages and Muslims take over their country.


----------



## ptbw forever

Political Junky said:


> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.


France elected a young banker with virtually no experience in anything as its leader.

Europe is a laughingstock to anyone with a brain.


----------



## ptbw forever

Political Junky said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Italy is a much bigger country, but I'm not sure this is worse than what is happening in Austria.
> 
> 
> 
> True but it seems to be spreading.
Click to expand...

Anti-intellectualism eventually gets put in its place.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Political Junky said:


> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.



When FDR was a populist the Left loved it


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

ESay said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
Click to expand...


*Another reason why liberalism is cultural suicide.
Liberals convinced women to not value motherhood and children. *


----------



## fncceo

frigidweirdo said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Italians struggle to run their own country at the best of times. Give them a Mussolini and see what happens.
Click to expand...


They’ll invade Ethiopia?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

The left has completely ruined Europe. It maybe too late now to go back


----------



## Political Junky

theHawk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Globalist Propaganda, this is what they use to get nations to accept unlimited amounts of savages. Italy has been here a VERY VERY long time, Italy is going nowhere they will survive, they do not need savage immigrants and nobody else needs them either. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably one of Italy’s saving graces is the Mafia.  They won’t let third world savages and Muslims take over their country.
Click to expand...

What a surprise, a con supports the Mafia.


----------



## Political Junky

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The left has completely ruined Europe. It maybe too late now to go back


Hitler was so much better, right?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The left has completely ruined Europe. It maybe too late now to go back



I do not think so, the Western section is fucked and Cucked, the rest of us are not Cucked, one thing is this is going to get very ugly but the response to that is we will get hardcore and take the gloves off, this is about survival and preservation now, as I commented the Western section can commit Cultural Suicide if they want to we don't care they can fuck off, the rest of us are not going to commit Cultural Suicide, we did not ask for this trouble, we did not ask for this disruption of this Continent, this was brought to this Continent by UN-ELECTED BUREAUCRATS and International Globalists who have bribed and blackmailed them and they can shout and threaten as much as they want to it is not going to work, it's over they want a fight well they are going to get one, we refuse to be dictated to anymore by a crowd of UN- ELECTED BUREAUCRATS at the UN-ELECTED EU Commission OR the UN-ELECTED United Nations.

We collectively do NOT WANT feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan African savages, we collectively do NOT WANT Islam the 7th Century Death Cult, we collectively do NOT WANT to be told what OUR DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED Governments can and cannot do, the time bomb is now ticking, everything is going to implode within the next year, to save this Continent we have to finish the EU Dictatorship and finish it is what is going to occur. The pro-EU Dictatorship whores should remember this:

NOTHING lasts forever, the EU Dictatorship is coming to an end, the Coalition of Patriotic Governments working together are going to make certain of that.

The EU was an experiment and it's an experiment that has failed and knowing that they were failing several years ago in typical fashion they resorted to becoming Dictatorial and threatening and bullying SOVEREIGN NATIONS with DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED Governments into doing things that the populations were 100% against, being arrogant they thought this could continue, being arrogant they thought that there would be no rebellions, well they have been wrong about everything and they were wrong about this, we have rebelled and the populations have voted for survival and preservation and not Cultural Suicide, what the EU Dictatorship did not think was that populations have a RIGHT to say NO we do NOT want what YOU want to force on us against our wishes and if the EU Dictatorship and the UN-ELECTED United Nations attempt to interfere and DO NOT RESPECT the ELECTED wishes of MILLIONS and MILLIONS well they should know what then is coming and that will be of course VIOLENCE.

The American President John F. Kennedy in 1962 stated:






We are now a Coalition of Patriotic Governments that number 16 nations, my nation, Mr. Lucy's Norway (not in EU *), Denmark, Finland, Switzerland (not in EU *), Czech Republic, Hungary, Italy, Slovakia, Poland, Slovenia, Croatia, Bulgaria, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia. This is our Coalition vs the Fucked and Cucked and we are going to prevail, we are going to win, we have never ONE TIME thought we were going to not win this war, if we thought we would not win this war we would not have collectively said Bring It On, you want a fight UN-ELECTED EU Commission? Okay let's do it.

* Norway, Switzerland not in EU but are FORCED by UN-ELECTED EU Commission to follow what they dictate, that is NOT Democracy that IS Dictatorship.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When FDR was a populist the Left loved it
Click to expand...


Fidel Castro and Hugo Chavez were also Populists and the Leftists ADORED them, typical Leftist double standard hypocrisy:

Leftist Populists = Great. Rightist and Anti-Establishment Populists = Not Great.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Globalist Propaganda, this is what they use to get nations to accept unlimited amounts of savages. Italy has been here a VERY VERY long time, Italy is going nowhere they will survive, they do not need savage immigrants and nobody else needs them either. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably one of Italy’s saving graces is the Mafia.  They won’t let third world savages and Muslims take over their country.
Click to expand...


In parts of Southern Italy they have shall I say been _dealing_ with the feral savages for some time. It's not exactly a secret that the Mafia have been assisting in the general fight of Removing Savages and when the Mafia remove the oxygen is removed also. And of course basically ALL of Southern Italy voted for the Five Star Movement as illustrated by the two graphics I posted.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Political Junky said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has completely ruined Europe. It maybe too late now to go back
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was so much better, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## ptbw forever

Political Junky said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has completely ruined Europe. It maybe too late now to go back
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was so much better, right?
Click to expand...

Far better for the continent at large.


----------



## ptbw forever

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When FDR was a populist the Left loved it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fidel Castro and Hugo Chavez were also Populists and the Leftists ADORED them, typical Leftist double standard hypocrisy:
> 
> Leftist Populists = Great. Rightist and Anti-Establishment Populists = Not Great.
Click to expand...

It is much more simple than that.

Non-white populists = great
white populists = evil incarnate

The so-called left is nothing more than a giant umbrella for anti-white hate groups to gather under.


----------



## Political Junky

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has completely ruined Europe. It maybe too late now to go back
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was so much better, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 195350
Click to expand...

Reason is beyond cons.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Political Junky said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has completely ruined Europe. It maybe too late now to go back
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was so much better, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 195350
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reason is beyond cons.
Click to expand...


When did you become a cons?


----------



## ptbw forever

Political Junky said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has completely ruined Europe. It maybe too late now to go back
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was so much better, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 195350
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reason is beyond cons.
Click to expand...

Just as intelligence is beyond progs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The globalist Agenda has been terrible for Italy, as per design.  Now they are fighting back, and poor little globalists like the OP are worried.
Click to expand...


The below map is the graphic of the result of the Italian General 2013 Election:






^^^^ Conservative-Right-Wing Coalition in Blue is PdL*(Right of Centre), Lega Nord (Right-Wing), Fratelli d'Italia (Right-Wing Nationalist), the Leftist Coalition are in the Red (this was the PD the Democratic Party who are the Socialists along with smaller parties SEL Left Ecology Freedom, CD the Democratic Centre and the PSI the Italian Socialist Party) the Five Star Movement are in yellow and are Populist and Anti-Establishment.

* PdL = People of Freedom, it was a merger of Forza Italia and the National Alliance it existed from 2009 until 2013 when it was dissolved and Forza Italia returned to a relaunched Forza Italia and half of the National Alliance joined Forza Italia and the others joined Lega Nord, the National Alliance began as the MSI - the Italian Social Movement with their leader Gianfranco Fini.

The People of Freedom - Wikipedia

National Alliance (Italy) - Wikipedia

Contrast the above map with the below map of the graphic of the result of the Italian General 2018 Election:






^^^^ Notice how the Italian Left have been destroyed and have lost MASSIVE sections of Italy to both the Conservative-Right Wing Coalition in blue of Forza Italia (Right of Centre), Lega Nord (Right-Wing), Fratelli d'Italia (Right-Wing Nationalist) and the Five Star Movement in Yellow who now are not only STILL Populist and Anti-Establishment but also Anti-Immigration. MILLIONS and MILLIONS of Italians who in 2013 voted for the Leftist Coalition in 2018 ABANDONED the Left and voted for either the Conservative-Right Wing Coalition or the Five Star Movement, this is what happens when a population feels their survival is at risk they fall into the arms of the Strong-Armed who they know will do everything and that includes be violent if need be to protect the nation and the population. We do need to get to work now in Spain, we need to encourage Spain to take in feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in large numbers and then sit and wait and let it fester until just prior to the next Spanish General Election and then our Spanish friends of the Spanish Right Wing and Populist Movements hopefully will win the Spanish General Election, we have a winning formula now no reason to think it would fail in Spain when it is succeeding in so many nations on this Continent now, I think even the Catalans would be on the team especially if they think they can get Independence from a Right Wing and Populist Government in Madrid. Across the Continent Right Wing and Populist Movements have ALL supported the Catalans desire for Independence.

So back to the above electoral graphic map, that the Conservative-Right Wing Coalition lost seats in Southern Italy to the Five Star Movement means NOTHING in the scheme of things because they offset those losses by winning massive amounts of seats from the Leftist Coalition in Central and Northern Italy, so it was a Win-Win for BOTH the Conservative-Right Wing Coalition and the Five Star Movement and the WORST results EVER for the Leftist Coalition in Italian modern history.

Now WHAT occur to cause such a dramatic and politically devastating happening between these two elections of 2013 and 2018? What occur to cause the Death of the Italian Left and the incredible rise of the Italian Right, of the Italian Nationalists AND Populists? Yes that is correct, the 2015 MIGRANT happening, the 2015 flooding of this Continent of feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan African savages.

Now Lega Nord and the Five Star Movement are in a Win-Win situation, this new Government even IF it falls means a new election, a new election is what BOTH Matteo Salvini (head of Lega Nord) and Luigi Di Maio (head of the Five Star Movement) BOTH want to the point that BOTH just three weeks ago were DEMANDING a new election for the first week of July, why would both be happy for a new election? It's because ALL the polls say that if they had a new election Lega Nord and the Five Star Movement would both increase their votes even more, and the Italian Left are terrified of a new election because the polls now say they will only get between 14%-18% and in March it was chronic enough just look at the above electoral graphic map to illustrate.


----------



## theHawk

Political Junky said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Globalist Propaganda, this is what they use to get nations to accept unlimited amounts of savages. Italy has been here a VERY VERY long time, Italy is going nowhere they will survive, they do not need savage immigrants and nobody else needs them either. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably one of Italy’s saving graces is the Mafia.  They won’t let third world savages and Muslims take over their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a surprise, a con supports the Mafia.
Click to expand...


I don’t support the Mafia.  Merely pointing out that even the Mafia has the best interests of their country in mind, as opposed to corrupt leftwing globalist pigs.


----------



## ESay

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Globalist Propaganda, this is what they use to get nations to accept unlimited amounts of savages. Italy has been here a VERY VERY long time, Italy is going nowhere they will survive, they do not need savage immigrants and nobody else needs them either. Period.
Click to expand...

No, it is just demographics. And unless the current demographic figures are dramatically reversed, there is no other perspective for European countries to become more 'brown' and Muslim in the long term. And Eastern European countries will follow this path, it is only a matter of time. All your boasting about populist and right-wing parties winning here and there is just meaningless stuff.


----------



## xyz

theHawk said:


> Probably one of Italy’s saving graces is the Mafia.  They won’t let third world savages and Muslims take over their country.


Because Italian savages are better?

Or because they supply Drumpf's coke and some of his shady business deals?


----------



## Correll

ESay said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Globalist Propaganda, this is what they use to get nations to accept unlimited amounts of savages. Italy has been here a VERY VERY long time, Italy is going nowhere they will survive, they do not need savage immigrants and nobody else needs them either. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is just demographics. And unless the current demographic figures are dramatically reversed, there is no other perspective for European countries to become more 'brown' and Muslim in the long term. And Eastern European countries will follow this path, it is only a matter of time. All your boasting about populist and right-wing parties winning here and there is just meaningless stuff.
Click to expand...



Or they can just have a declining population instead of being replaced.


----------



## ESay

Correll said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Globalist Propaganda, this is what they use to get nations to accept unlimited amounts of savages. Italy has been here a VERY VERY long time, Italy is going nowhere they will survive, they do not need savage immigrants and nobody else needs them either. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is just demographics. And unless the current demographic figures are dramatically reversed, there is no other perspective for European countries to become more 'brown' and Muslim in the long term. And Eastern European countries will follow this path, it is only a matter of time. All your boasting about populist and right-wing parties winning here and there is just meaningless stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or they can just have a declining population instead of being replaced.
Click to expand...

There are already significant numbers of Muslims in some European countries that are young and whose number will grow. Also, it seems impossible to halt illegal immigration from Asia and Africa without harsh measures on the borders. 
Also, economy. Aging and declining population without young labour force will inevitably lead to decline in economic figures and social standarts.


----------



## Correll

ESay said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Globalist Propaganda, this is what they use to get nations to accept unlimited amounts of savages. Italy has been here a VERY VERY long time, Italy is going nowhere they will survive, they do not need savage immigrants and nobody else needs them either. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is just demographics. And unless the current demographic figures are dramatically reversed, there is no other perspective for European countries to become more 'brown' and Muslim in the long term. And Eastern European countries will follow this path, it is only a matter of time. All your boasting about populist and right-wing parties winning here and there is just meaningless stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or they can just have a declining population instead of being replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are already significant numbers of Muslims in some European countries that are young and whose number will grow. Also, it seems impossible to halt illegal immigration from Asia and Africa without harsh measures on the borders.
> Also, economy. Aging and declining population without young labour force will inevitably lead to decline in economic figures and social standarts.
Click to expand...



Harsh measures are called for.

THe budget crunch is coming either way. THe underemployed Third World losers we are importing are not going to keep up the economy.


And a shrinking population with a stable economy, can still have an increasing PER CAPITA  wealth.


----------



## ESay

Correll said:


> Harsh measures are called for.


The most effective measure would be downing the boats crossing the Mediterranian. I doubt that this method will be employed.



Correll said:


> THe budget crunch is coming either way. THe underemployed Third World losers we are importing are not going to keep up the economy


They are the first pretenders for a hard and low-paying job the Europeans dont want to do. As were the Turks and Pakistanis in Germany and England respectivelly in the second half of 20 century. Though the Arabs may be a different case.



Correll said:


> And a shrinking population with a stable economy, can still have an increasing PER CAPITA wealth.


How can economy be stable with shrinking labour force and decreasing purchasing power?


----------



## Correll

ESay said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh measures are called for.
> 
> 
> 
> The most effective measure would be downing the boats crossing the Mediterranian. I doubt that this method will be employed.
Click to expand...



I find it hard to believe that Europe can NOT defend itself from unarmed boats. FIND A WAY, THEN DO IT.





Correll said:


> THe budget crunch is coming either way. THe underemployed Third World losers we are importing are not going to keep up the economy


They are the first pretenders for a hard and low-paying job the Europeans dont want to do...[/QUOTE]

Yeah, that's bullshit. 





Correll said:


> And a shrinking population with a stable economy, can still have an increasing PER CAPITA wealth.


How can economy be stable with shrinking labour force and decreasing purchasing power?[/QUOTE]


Why would purchasing power decrease?


----------



## ESay

Correll said:


> Yeah, that's bullshit.


Sure, that is why some Western European countries began importing immigrants in the second half of 20 century. If it werent the Poles and other East-Europeans whom you use as cheap labour force since 1990s there would be twice immigrants from the thirld world than there is now I think.



Correll said:


> Why would purchasing power decrease?


Because there will be more ageing retired people who will rely on state support. So, more money will be spent on pensions and other allowances, medical care. At the same time there will be less people who work and pay taxes, who provide support for economy. So, a state will have more and more spending while its revenue will be decreasing. So, the state will have to cut its spending to support these people while a number of such people will be groving.


----------



## Correll

ESay said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, that is why some Western European countries began importing immigrants in the second half of 20 century. If it werent the Poles and other East-Europeans whom you use as cheap labour force since 1990s there would be twice immigrants from the thirld world than there is now I think.
Click to expand...


Or maybe wages would have risen and the population would just be smaller.





Correll said:


> Why would purchasing power decrease?


Because there will be more ageing retired people who will rely on state support. So, more money will be spent on pensions and other allowances, medical care. At the same time there will be less people who work and pay taxes, who provide support for economy. So, a state will have more and more spending while its revenue will be decreasing. So, the state will have to cut its spending to support these people while a number of such people will be groving.[/QUOTE]



Are you talking about GOVERNMENT purchasing power, or individual purchasing power?


----------



## ESay

Correll said:


> Or maybe wages would have risen and the population would just be smaller.


Basicslly, wages can be rusen in two cases: 1. the productivity of a laborer is increasing, or 2. the price of a good which laborer produces is increasing.
It has nothing to do with the smaller population.



Correll said:


> Are you talking about GOVERNMENT purchasing power, or individual purchasing power?


Actually both.


----------



## Correll

ESay said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe wages would have risen and the population would just be smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> Basicslly, wages can be rusen in two cases: 1. the productivity of a laborer is increasing, or 2. the price of a good which laborer produces is increasing.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the smaller population.
Click to expand...


Productivity has been increasing, while wages have not, or lagging terribly. 

You reduce supply, you increase price. 






Correll said:


> Are you talking about GOVERNMENT purchasing power, or individual purchasing power?


Actually both.[/QUOTE]


1. THe government budget issue is a crisis that no nation so far has an answer to.

2. Individual purchasing power will not decrease just because population does. Indeed, if they inherit from multiple people due to decreasing family sized, it could increase.


----------



## Baron

Political Junky said:


> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.



Populist = no slave ofr NWO and anti-whites


----------



## xyz

I can't think of anything more New World Order than Trump and Putin.


----------



## ESay

Correll said:


> Productivity has been increasing, while wages have not, or lagging terribly.
> 
> You reduce supply, you increase price.





Correll said:


> Productivity has been increasing, while wages have not, or lagging terribly.
> 
> You reduce supply, you increase price.


If you reduce supply and increase price then your goods will be replaced by production of other countries.



Correll said:


> 1. THe government budget issue is a crisis that no nation so far has an answer to.


What do you mean?



Correll said:


> 2. Individual purchasing power will not decrease just because population does. Indeed, if they inherit from multiple people due to decreasing family sized, it could increase.


It is not only because of decreasing population but mostly about ageing population. More and more people will rely on state support but the state wont be able to provide this support on the previous scale becase a number of retired people will be increasing while a number of economically active population (I dont know whether English-speakers use this term) will be declining.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The globalist Agenda has been terrible for Italy, as per design.  Now they are fighting back, and poor little globalists like the OP are worried.
Click to expand...


We show congratulations again to our Italian brothers and sisters and the beautiful and Cultured nation of Italy, we welcome their new Patriotic Government to our expanding movement of Patriotic Governments and we will stand with them, we have their backs, we all have each others backs, the new Patriotic Government of Italy was sworn in yesterday Friday June 1 at 2.40PM:























^^^^ It IS LEGAL under EU Law to round the savages up and lock them in dungeons for 18 months, so Matteo begin the operation, mass round up's day and night of the Kebab and Sub Saharan African savages, round the POS up and lock them in dungeons for the 18 months while the FULL Deportation paperwork is completed, we already have Kebab savages locked up in our dungeons as do the Croatian Patriotic Government and the Hungarian Patriotic Government and the Bulgarian Patriotic Government and the Estonian Patriotic Government, now Italy can join in the fun with this operation.


















Who to look out for in the Italian government






Italy's new populist coalition sworn in as deputy PM says expelling migrants is a priority

Some excellent pictures of the Italian Patriots from Thursday night and also from yesterday Friday:









































The new Patriotic Government of Italy's first Cabinet meeting, this occur approx 5PM yesterday Friday 1 June:











skye Odium


----------



## Correll

ESay said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Productivity has been increasing, while wages have not, or lagging terribly.
> 
> You reduce supply, you increase price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Productivity has been increasing, while wages have not, or lagging terribly.
> 
> You reduce supply, you increase price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you reduce supply and increase price then your goods will be replaced by production of other countries.
Click to expand...



So, we give up on the idea of ever seeing wages rise significantly?

That is not an acceptable answer. Time to change the game.





Correll said:


> 1. THe government budget issue is a crisis that no nation so far has an answer to.


What do you mean?[/QUOTE]


The inability of governments to meet unfunded entitlement spending from social programs, due to the graying population, 

is a problem that no significant government has an answer to.






Correll said:


> 2. Individual purchasing power will not decrease just because population does. Indeed, if they inherit from multiple people due to decreasing family sized, it could increase.


It is not only because of decreasing population but mostly about ageing population. More and more people will rely on state support but the state wont be able to provide this support on the previous scale becase a number of retired people will be increasing while a number of economically active population (I dont know whether English-speakers use this term) will be declining.[/QUOTE]



People have been seeing this coming at us for decades. What has been done or can be done, in your opinion?


----------



## xyz

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The globalist Agenda has been terrible for Italy, as per design.  Now they are fighting back, and poor little globalists like the OP are worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We show congratulations again to our Italian brothers and sisters and the beautiful and Cultured nation of Italy, we welcome their new Patriotic Government to our expanding movement of Patriotic Governments and we will stand with them, we have their backs, we all have each others backs, the new Patriotic Government of Italy was sworn in yesterday Friday June 1 at 2.40PM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ It IS LEGAL under EU Law to round the savages up and lock them in dungeons for 18 months, so Matteo begin the operation, mass round up's day and night of the Kebab and Sub Saharan African savages, round the POS up and lock them in dungeons for the 18 months while the FULL Deportation paperwork is completed, we already have Kebab savages locked up in our dungeons as do the Croatian Patriotic Government and the Hungarian Patriotic Government and the Bulgarian Patriotic Government and the Estonian Patriotic Government, now Italy can join in the fun with this operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who to look out for in the Italian government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy's new populist coalition sworn in as deputy PM says expelling migrants is a priority
> 
> Some excellent pictures of the Italian Patriots from Thursday night and also from yesterday Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Patriotic Government of Italy's first Cabinet meeting, this occur approx 5PM yesterday Friday 1 June:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye Odium
Click to expand...

How can the League of the North be patriotic if their main ideal is to secede from Italy? 

Anyone that calls people 'kebabs" like yourself is a racist scumbag.


----------



## theHawk

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The globalist Agenda has been terrible for Italy, as per design.  Now they are fighting back, and poor little globalists like the OP are worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We show congratulations again to our Italian brothers and sisters and the beautiful and Cultured nation of Italy, we welcome their new Patriotic Government to our expanding movement of Patriotic Governments and we will stand with them, we have their backs, we all have each others backs, the new Patriotic Government of Italy was sworn in yesterday Friday June 1 at 2.40PM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ It IS LEGAL under EU Law to round the savages up and lock them in dungeons for 18 months, so Matteo begin the operation, mass round up's day and night of the Kebab and Sub Saharan African savages, round the POS up and lock them in dungeons for the 18 months while the FULL Deportation paperwork is completed, we already have Kebab savages locked up in our dungeons as do the Croatian Patriotic Government and the Hungarian Patriotic Government and the Bulgarian Patriotic Government and the Estonian Patriotic Government, now Italy can join in the fun with this operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who to look out for in the Italian government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy's new populist coalition sworn in as deputy PM says expelling migrants is a priority
> 
> Some excellent pictures of the Italian Patriots from Thursday night and also from yesterday Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Patriotic Government of Italy's first Cabinet meeting, this occur approx 5PM yesterday Friday 1 June:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can the League of the North be patriotic if their main ideal is to secede from Italy?
> 
> Anyone that calls people 'kebabs" like yourself is a racist scumbag.
Click to expand...


Calling someone a name or even making fun of their ethnicity doesn’t make one a racist.  Try looking the word up in the dictionary.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The globalist Agenda has been terrible for Italy, as per design.  Now they are fighting back, and poor little globalists like the OP are worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We show congratulations again to our Italian brothers and sisters and the beautiful and Cultured nation of Italy, we welcome their new Patriotic Government to our expanding movement of Patriotic Governments and we will stand with them, we have their backs, we all have each others backs, the new Patriotic Government of Italy was sworn in yesterday Friday June 1 at 2.40PM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ It IS LEGAL under EU Law to round the savages up and lock them in dungeons for 18 months, so Matteo begin the operation, mass round up's day and night of the Kebab and Sub Saharan African savages, round the POS up and lock them in dungeons for the 18 months while the FULL Deportation paperwork is completed, we already have Kebab savages locked up in our dungeons as do the Croatian Patriotic Government and the Hungarian Patriotic Government and the Bulgarian Patriotic Government and the Estonian Patriotic Government, now Italy can join in the fun with this operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who to look out for in the Italian government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy's new populist coalition sworn in as deputy PM says expelling migrants is a priority
> 
> Some excellent pictures of the Italian Patriots from Thursday night and also from yesterday Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Patriotic Government of Italy's first Cabinet meeting, this occur approx 5PM yesterday Friday 1 June:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can the League of the North be patriotic if their main ideal is to secede from Italy?
> 
> Anyone that calls people 'kebabs" like yourself is a racist scumbag.
Click to expand...


Illustrating you know nothing about European politics, not the first time you have illustrated this, they have dropped Nord from their name, this is because the secede situation is no longer part of their platform and has not been for several years, they stopped campaigning on that issue years ago.

Who cares what Leftist Pro-Islamist Maniacs like you think, the thing is WE are getting the votes now, WE are winning, there are now 17 nations on this Continent with Governments that are in some combination of Right-Wing Conservative-Nationalist-Populist, so vast majoritys in multiple nations agree with what we are saying and what we are promoting, they trust our Team, your type of thinking is on the sinking and losing ship.

Next on the Agenda is Spain, that Leftist Pedro Sanchez is UNDEMOCRATIC he just took that Prime Ministers job, he is NOT elected by the Spanish peoples, the PSOE ONLY has 62 seats out of the 266 Senate and in the Congress of Deputies the PSOE ONLY has 84 seats out of 350 seats, that is NOT DEMOCRACY, the Spanish will be having a General Election within months, which is good, hopefully though in typical Leftist Traitor fashion Pedro Sanchez can import some more Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans into Spain the next months, which that then can be used against him in the General Election, it is a winning formula now we just change the country name so it just was "Do you want Italy handed to Kebabs?" If not you know who to vote for, now it will be "Do you want Spain handed to Kebabs?" If not you know who to vote for, vote Albert Rivera and Cs-C's are leading in all Spanish opinion polls, if the election was now they would win, nothing will change between now and when the election is, Albert Rivera will win, like it is he'll have to form a Coalition with other Conservative and smaller Right-Wing parties which is normal and to be expected.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xyz said:


> I can't think of anything more New World Order than Trump and Putin.



When you comment something as ridiculous and absurd as the above, then why should anyone pay ANY attention to anything you babble? If Trump and Putin were so New World Order then WHY do ALL the International Globalists HATE BOTH of them and are doing their best to destroy BOTH of them?


----------



## Preacher

Italy’s Populist Parties Win Approval to Form Government

WOO HOO! Hopefully we get Italiaexit soon and the EU collapses!


----------



## Rambunctious

I read in USA Today that Italy is one of the European nations where Trump is very Popular....his popularity in Italy rivals his popularity in Poland...who would have figured that? WoW......Trump may end up making Europe great again too!....


----------



## ESay

Correll said:


> So, we give up on the idea of ever seeing wages rise significantly?



Actually, I havent said this. Re-read more thoroughly what I wrote. Moreover, it is not clear what 'significantly' is in your oponion.



Correll said:


> People have been seeing this coming at us for decades. What has been done or can be done, in your opinion?


I think the only option is increasing of fertility rates among Europeans. But I doubt that this will be done in the foreseeable future, because it will require significant change in phsycology of people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
    Now the trip sounds even better!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> Italy’s Populist Parties Win Approval to Form Government
> 
> WOO HOO! Hopefully we get Italiaexit soon and the EU collapses!



You are two days behind, no need for a new thread we have one already, this occur on Friday already, I posted about it, this is my post, post # 63 in the below thread:

Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government


----------



## Preacher

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy’s Populist Parties Win Approval to Form Government
> 
> WOO HOO! Hopefully we get Italiaexit soon and the EU collapses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are two days behind, no need for a new thread we have one already, this occur on Friday already, I posted about it, this is my post, post # 63 in the below thread:
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
Click to expand...

American news is SLOW....obviously lol.


----------



## Preacher

'Pack your bags': Italy's new interior minister talks tough on migrants - France 24

Not sure if its been posted or not but it is GREAT to see this!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!








^^^^ 














Here is the article:

Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online

Here are pictures from the article:
















^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.






^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.

The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.

The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
Click to expand...


  Absolutely wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We PROUDLY welcome our Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters to our very expanding European Patriotic Movement, we fully intend to work together and share all our intelligence with them, especially their new Interior Minister Matteo Salvini, we already know who the Peoples Traffickers in the NGOs are, this intelligence has already been shared with our Partners in this Mission the Moroccans, Libyans and Tunisians, especially the Libyans and Tunisians have been doing an excellent job of arresting these Peoples Traffickers and also sinking boats and apprehending the savages, because of this the amount of new savages going from Libya and Tunisia has dropped by approx 80%, we thank them, we consider them now our brothers and sisters in this fight and as I comment on another thread when Kid E has arrived I am prepared to go with my Unit if we our CO tells us are activated in such a mission to go to Tunisia to assist our friends the Tunisian Armed Forces in apprehending Peoples Traffickers and also sinking boats.

The next full mission is going to involve more assistance to our friends in Morocco, this because the ways for the savages to get to our beautiful Continent are now all closed, if they go from Turkey to Greece they then are trapped in Macedonia and also Bosnia, they get no more past Bosnia now because The Balkan Route has been 100% closed now since mid 2016. If they go from Libya and Tunisia then 80% of them are apprehended IN Libya and Tunisia and are arrested and they have special prisons in Libya and Tunisia that they put the savages in. So they now go via Morocco where they arrive in Spain, the mission now is to close that down, it gets closed down by hardcore cooperation with the Moroccan Government and the Moroccan Armed Forces, the aim to keep the savages from even having one foot on our beautiful Continent, they must be dealt with in North Africa - Morocco, Libya, Tunisia, of course our Patriotic Governments are paying a lot of money to the Moroccans, Libyans and Tunisians to assist but it it worth spending that money to protect our beautiful Continent and our populations from the savages who want to come to disrupt, get welfare and cause trouble.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We PROUDLY welcome our Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters to our very expanding European Patriotic Movement, we fully intend to work together and share all our intelligence with them, especially their new Interior Minister Matteo Salvini, we already know who the Peoples Traffickers in the NGOs are, this intelligence has already been shared with our Partners in this Mission the Moroccans, Libyans and Tunisians, especially the Libyans and Tunisians have been doing an excellent job of arresting these Peoples Traffickers and also sinking boats and apprehending the savages, because of this the amount of new savages going from Libya and Tunisia has dropped by approx 80%, we thank them, we consider them now our brothers and sisters in this fight and as I comment on another thread when Kid E has arrived I am prepared to go with my Unit if we our CO tells us are activated in such a mission to go to Tunisia to assist our friends the Tunisian Armed Forces in apprehending Peoples Traffickers and also sinking boats.
> 
> The next full mission is going to involve more assistance to our friends in Morocco, this because the ways for the savages to get to our beautiful Continent are now all closed, if they go from Turkey to Greece they then are trapped in Macedonia and also Bosnia, they get no more past Bosnia now because The Balkan Route has been 100% closed now since mid 2016. If they go from Libya and Tunisia then 80% of them are apprehended IN Libya and Tunisia and are arrested and they have special prisons in Libya and Tunisia that they put the savages in. So they now go via Morocco where they arrive in Spain, the mission now is to close that down, it gets closed down by hardcore cooperation with the Moroccan Government and the Moroccan Armed Forces, the aim to keep the savages from even having one foot on our beautiful Continent, they must be dealt with in North Africa - Morocco, Libya, Tunisia, of course our Patriotic Governments are paying a lot of money to the Moroccans, Libyans and Tunisians to assist but it it worth spending that money to protect our beautiful Continent and our populations from the savages who want to come to disrupt, get welfare and cause trouble.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

French flag was for Dalia...............


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We PROUDLY welcome our Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters to our very expanding European Patriotic Movement, we fully intend to work together and share all our intelligence with them, especially their new Interior Minister Matteo Salvini, we already know who the Peoples Traffickers in the NGOs are, this intelligence has already been shared with our Partners in this Mission the Moroccans, Libyans and Tunisians, especially the Libyans and Tunisians have been doing an excellent job of arresting these Peoples Traffickers and also sinking boats and apprehending the savages, because of this the amount of new savages going from Libya and Tunisia has dropped by approx 80%, we thank them, we consider them now our brothers and sisters in this fight and as I comment on another thread when Kid E has arrived I am prepared to go with my Unit if we our CO tells us are activated in such a mission to go to Tunisia to assist our friends the Tunisian Armed Forces in apprehending Peoples Traffickers and also sinking boats.
> 
> The next full mission is going to involve more assistance to our friends in Morocco, this because the ways for the savages to get to our beautiful Continent are now all closed, if they go from Turkey to Greece they then are trapped in Macedonia and also Bosnia, they get no more past Bosnia now because The Balkan Route has been 100% closed now since mid 2016. If they go from Libya and Tunisia then 80% of them are apprehended IN Libya and Tunisia and are arrested and they have special prisons in Libya and Tunisia that they put the savages in. So they now go via Morocco where they arrive in Spain, the mission now is to close that down, it gets closed down by hardcore cooperation with the Moroccan Government and the Moroccan Armed Forces, the aim to keep the savages from even having one foot on our beautiful Continent, they must be dealt with in North Africa - Morocco, Libya, Tunisia, of course our Patriotic Governments are paying a lot of money to the Moroccans, Libyans and Tunisians to assist but it it worth spending that money to protect our beautiful Continent and our populations from the savages who want to come to disrupt, get welfare and cause trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Here is the warning to any Leftist Traitor in Italy, if they think about starting shit when the round ups of the savages begin, these two below videos are the warning for them from February 2018 and that was BEFORE the new Italian Patriotic Government took office, so the below Italian Police CLUBBING Communist Antifa human filth like you would club baby seals, if they think of starting shit now the reaction is going to be 1000 more hardcore than the below reaction, Matteo Salvini as Interior Minister is the Boss of ALL Italian police now, he gives the order, they follow that order.

The Warning and the below videos are very enjoyable to watch, they think of starting shit when the round ups begin and it will not be batons they are clubbed with it will be rubber bullets they are shot with and I add if ANYONE thinks that the EU Commission is going to intervene to STOP the Italian Police shooting Antifa Communist filth with rubber bullets they are NOT, just remember what occur when Madrid send in the Spanish Police into Catalonia to crack Catalan skulls and shoot them with rubber bullets, the EU Commission remained SILENT and did not intervene, just like they will not intervene in DOMESTIC Italian SECURITY affairs.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
Click to expand...


Italy becomes the 17 nation on this Continent that the majority of the population has said NO we will NOT commit Cultural Suicide, we are 17 nations now, there are 28 nations in the EU, WE are now the majority, we welcome any of the other 11 nations who wish to reverse their situation and join with our Movement, all previous mistakes and sins will be forgiven if they within the next year decide that they want to save themselves and join us in this War, because it IS a War and it is a War that WE are going to win, this Movement would not have got this far if we collectively did not think we were not going to win this War, we are Winners not Losers, we now have a Winning Strategy at the ballot box, ALL of our 17 Patriotic Governments have been DEMOCRATICALLY elected by a majority of their nations populations, the peoples are with US, they now agree with US, we have the old, the middle and the young with US and as every election is now illustrating the Left on this Continent are dying at the ballot box, 17 nations in a majority have now not only rejected Leftism but in many situations the Leftists have been totally castrated politically at the ballot box. This was the inevitable, it was ALWAYS going to happen, it was ALWAYS going to end this way. Deus Vult


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italy becomes the 17 nation on this Continent that the majority of the population has said NO we will NOT commit Cultural Suicide, we are 17 nations now, there are 28 nations in the EU, WE are now the majority, we welcome any of the other 11 nations who wish to reverse their situation and join with our Movement, all previous mistakes and sins will be forgiven if they within the next year decide that they want to save themselves and join us in this War, because it IS a War and it is a War that WE are going to win, this Movement would not have got this far if we collectively did not think we were not going to win this War, we are Winners not Losers, we now have a Winning Stategy at the ballot box, ALL of our 17 Patriotic Governments have been DEMOCRATICALLY elected by a majority of their nations populations, the peoples are with US, they now agree with US, we have the old, the middle and the young with US and as every election is now illustrating the Left on this Continent are dying at the ballot box, 17 nations in a majority have now not only rejected Leftism but in many situations the Leftists have been totally castrated politically at the ballot box. This was the inevitable, it was ALWAYS going to happen, it was ALWAYS going to end this way. Deus Vult
Click to expand...


   I find it sad that they didnt see it coming a mile away honestly.
If it weren't for the 2nd and the American trait of Rugged individualism we as well as the rest of the world would be fucked.

     America holds the key when it comes to freedom,if we give it up the world is screwed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italy becomes the 17 nation on this Continent that the majority of the population has said NO we will NOT commit Cultural Suicide, we are 17 nations now, there are 28 nations in the EU, WE are now the majority, we welcome any of the other 11 nations who wish to reverse their situation and join with our Movement, all previous mistakes and sins will be forgiven if they within the next year decide that they want to save themselves and join us in this War, because it IS a War and it is a War that WE are going to win, this Movement would not have got this far if we collectively did not think we were not going to win this War, we are Winners not Losers, we now have a Winning Stategy at the ballot box, ALL of our 17 Patriotic Governments have been DEMOCRATICALLY elected by a majority of their nations populations, the peoples are with US, they now agree with US, we have the old, the middle and the young with US and as every election is now illustrating the Left on this Continent are dying at the ballot box, 17 nations in a majority have now not only rejected Leftism but in many situations the Leftists have been totally castrated politically at the ballot box. This was the inevitable, it was ALWAYS going to happen, it was ALWAYS going to end this way. Deus Vult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it sad that they didnt see it coming a mile away honestly.
> If it weren't for the 2nd and the American trait of Rugged individualism we as well as the rest of the world would be fucked.
> 
> America holds the key when it comes to freedom,if we give it up the world is screwed.
Click to expand...


We saw it coming, we have been warning about this since September 2015, it is of satisfaction now that TENS OF MILLIONS of peoples on this Continent now agree with us that we were right all along from day one and we all have been rewarded for our constant grassroots efforts by our political parties being elected to form 17 Governments, we kept the faith all along and now we have been rewarded.

From how we see this America has fundamental problems, that have nothing to do with your Second Amendment, your fundamental problems are your political appointed Leftist Activist Judges and that your MSM is a Monopoly owned by the same 5 individuals, you only have one news network that is not Leftist or Leans Leftist, The Donald wants to crack down on the Illegal Immigrants he is being fought on two fronts from the Leftist Activist Judges and Traitors appointed by Obama who are still within the Department of Justice.

The Donald gives the order to Border Agents to take the gloves off at your borders and he is ignored, look at California they are now a Rogue State with Leftist politicians doing their own thing and actively violating American Federal Law, the same with all these other States with the Sanctuary Cities, I have read the American Constitution there is nothing in it that says that under American Law you can have Sanctuary Cities and harbour Illegals who are CRIMINALS, they are criminals because they are violating American Law by being in America Illegally etc If you could remove all these Leftist Activist Judges and also the Traitors in your Department of Justice and destroy the MSM Monopoly then you could begin taking the gloves off, until then you have fundamental problems that are only going to fester and get worse.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italy becomes the 17 nation on this Continent that the majority of the population has said NO we will NOT commit Cultural Suicide, we are 17 nations now, there are 28 nations in the EU, WE are now the majority, we welcome any of the other 11 nations who wish to reverse their situation and join with our Movement, all previous mistakes and sins will be forgiven if they within the next year decide that they want to save themselves and join us in this War, because it IS a War and it is a War that WE are going to win, this Movement would not have got this far if we collectively did not think we were not going to win this War, we are Winners not Losers, we now have a Winning Stategy at the ballot box, ALL of our 17 Patriotic Governments have been DEMOCRATICALLY elected by a majority of their nations populations, the peoples are with US, they now agree with US, we have the old, the middle and the young with US and as every election is now illustrating the Left on this Continent are dying at the ballot box, 17 nations in a majority have now not only rejected Leftism but in many situations the Leftists have been totally castrated politically at the ballot box. This was the inevitable, it was ALWAYS going to happen, it was ALWAYS going to end this way. Deus Vult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it sad that they didnt see it coming a mile away honestly.
> If it weren't for the 2nd and the American trait of Rugged individualism we as well as the rest of the world would be fucked.
> 
> America holds the key when it comes to freedom,if we give it up the world is screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We saw it coming, we have been warning about this since September 2015, it is of satisfaction now that TENS OF MILLIONS of peoples on this Continent now agree with us that we were right all along from day one and we all have been rewarded for our constant grassroots efforts by our political parties being elected to form 17 Governments, we kept the faith all along and now we have been rewarded.
> 
> From how we see this America has fundamental problems, that have nothing to do with your Second Amendment, your fundamental problems are your political appointed Leftist Activist Judges and that your MSM is a Monopoly owned by the same 5 individuals, you only have one news network that is not Leftist or Leans Leftist, The Donald wants to crack down on the Illegal Immigrants he is being fought on two fronts from the Leftist Activist Judges and Traitors appointed by Obama who are still within the Department of Justice.
> 
> The Donald gives the order to Border Agents to take the gloves off at your borders and he is ignored, look at California they are now a Rogue State with Leftist politicians doing their own thing and actively violating American Federal Law, the same with all these other States with the Sanctuary Cities, I have read the American Constitution there is nothing in it that says that under American Law you can have Sanctuary Cities and harbour Illegals who are CRIMINALS, they are criminals because they are violating American Law by being in America Illegally etc If you could remove all these Leftist Activist Judges and also the Traitors in your Department of Justice and destroy the MSM Monopoly then you could begin taking the gloves off, until then you have fundamental problems that are only going to fester and get worse.
Click to expand...


   Are we still talking about Italy?
But again if America falls the rest of the west is fucked.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italy becomes the 17 nation on this Continent that the majority of the population has said NO we will NOT commit Cultural Suicide, we are 17 nations now, there are 28 nations in the EU, WE are now the majority, we welcome any of the other 11 nations who wish to reverse their situation and join with our Movement, all previous mistakes and sins will be forgiven if they within the next year decide that they want to save themselves and join us in this War, because it IS a War and it is a War that WE are going to win, this Movement would not have got this far if we collectively did not think we were not going to win this War, we are Winners not Losers, we now have a Winning Stategy at the ballot box, ALL of our 17 Patriotic Governments have been DEMOCRATICALLY elected by a majority of their nations populations, the peoples are with US, they now agree with US, we have the old, the middle and the young with US and as every election is now illustrating the Left on this Continent are dying at the ballot box, 17 nations in a majority have now not only rejected Leftism but in many situations the Leftists have been totally castrated politically at the ballot box. This was the inevitable, it was ALWAYS going to happen, it was ALWAYS going to end this way. Deus Vult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it sad that they didnt see it coming a mile away honestly.
> If it weren't for the 2nd and the American trait of Rugged individualism we as well as the rest of the world would be fucked.
> 
> America holds the key when it comes to freedom,if we give it up the world is screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We saw it coming, we have been warning about this since September 2015, it is of satisfaction now that TENS OF MILLIONS of peoples on this Continent now agree with us that we were right all along from day one and we all have been rewarded for our constant grassroots efforts by our political parties being elected to form 17 Governments, we kept the faith all along and now we have been rewarded.
> 
> From how we see this America has fundamental problems, that have nothing to do with your Second Amendment, your fundamental problems are your political appointed Leftist Activist Judges and that your MSM is a Monopoly owned by the same 5 individuals, you only have one news network that is not Leftist or Leans Leftist, The Donald wants to crack down on the Illegal Immigrants he is being fought on two fronts from the Leftist Activist Judges and Traitors appointed by Obama who are still within the Department of Justice.
> 
> The Donald gives the order to Border Agents to take the gloves off at your borders and he is ignored, look at California they are now a Rogue State with Leftist politicians doing their own thing and actively violating American Federal Law, the same with all these other States with the Sanctuary Cities, I have read the American Constitution there is nothing in it that says that under American Law you can have Sanctuary Cities and harbour Illegals who are CRIMINALS, they are criminals because they are violating American Law by being in America Illegally etc If you could remove all these Leftist Activist Judges and also the Traitors in your Department of Justice and destroy the MSM Monopoly then you could begin taking the gloves off, until then you have fundamental problems that are only going to fester and get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we still talking about Italy?
> But again if America falls the rest of the west is fucked.
Click to expand...


No I was commenting about America then in two paragraphs, but yes if America falls The West is fucked and you have Leftist Activists including politicians, judges and the media who are doing everything they can to ensure America does fall, this is why they want unlimited Illegals and MILLIONS more of them, this is why they are blocking ANYTHING The Donald wants to do to prevent this and that also includes many RINOS who are on board with the Open Borders Agenda etc.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy becomes the 17 nation on this Continent that the majority of the population has said NO we will NOT commit Cultural Suicide, we are 17 nations now, there are 28 nations in the EU, WE are now the majority, we welcome any of the other 11 nations who wish to reverse their situation and join with our Movement, all previous mistakes and sins will be forgiven if they within the next year decide that they want to save themselves and join us in this War, because it IS a War and it is a War that WE are going to win, this Movement would not have got this far if we collectively did not think we were not going to win this War, we are Winners not Losers, we now have a Winning Stategy at the ballot box, ALL of our 17 Patriotic Governments have been DEMOCRATICALLY elected by a majority of their nations populations, the peoples are with US, they now agree with US, we have the old, the middle and the young with US and as every election is now illustrating the Left on this Continent are dying at the ballot box, 17 nations in a majority have now not only rejected Leftism but in many situations the Leftists have been totally castrated politically at the ballot box. This was the inevitable, it was ALWAYS going to happen, it was ALWAYS going to end this way. Deus Vult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it sad that they didnt see it coming a mile away honestly.
> If it weren't for the 2nd and the American trait of Rugged individualism we as well as the rest of the world would be fucked.
> 
> America holds the key when it comes to freedom,if we give it up the world is screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We saw it coming, we have been warning about this since September 2015, it is of satisfaction now that TENS OF MILLIONS of peoples on this Continent now agree with us that we were right all along from day one and we all have been rewarded for our constant grassroots efforts by our political parties being elected to form 17 Governments, we kept the faith all along and now we have been rewarded.
> 
> From how we see this America has fundamental problems, that have nothing to do with your Second Amendment, your fundamental problems are your political appointed Leftist Activist Judges and that your MSM is a Monopoly owned by the same 5 individuals, you only have one news network that is not Leftist or Leans Leftist, The Donald wants to crack down on the Illegal Immigrants he is being fought on two fronts from the Leftist Activist Judges and Traitors appointed by Obama who are still within the Department of Justice.
> 
> The Donald gives the order to Border Agents to take the gloves off at your borders and he is ignored, look at California they are now a Rogue State with Leftist politicians doing their own thing and actively violating American Federal Law, the same with all these other States with the Sanctuary Cities, I have read the American Constitution there is nothing in it that says that under American Law you can have Sanctuary Cities and harbour Illegals who are CRIMINALS, they are criminals because they are violating American Law by being in America Illegally etc If you could remove all these Leftist Activist Judges and also the Traitors in your Department of Justice and destroy the MSM Monopoly then you could begin taking the gloves off, until then you have fundamental problems that are only going to fester and get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we still talking about Italy?
> But again if America falls the rest of the west is fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I was commenting about America then in two paragraphs, but yes if America falls The West is fucked and you have Leftist Activists including politicians, judges and the media who are doing everything they can to ensure America does fall, this is why they want unlimited Illegals and MILLIONS more of them, this is why they are blocking ANYTHING The Donald wants to do to prevent this and that also includes many RINOS who are on board with the Open Borders Agenda etc.
Click to expand...


  I have to feel America is safe based on the people I know here in Texas.
   No way we give up our guns.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy becomes the 17 nation on this Continent that the majority of the population has said NO we will NOT commit Cultural Suicide, we are 17 nations now, there are 28 nations in the EU, WE are now the majority, we welcome any of the other 11 nations who wish to reverse their situation and join with our Movement, all previous mistakes and sins will be forgiven if they within the next year decide that they want to save themselves and join us in this War, because it IS a War and it is a War that WE are going to win, this Movement would not have got this far if we collectively did not think we were not going to win this War, we are Winners not Losers, we now have a Winning Stategy at the ballot box, ALL of our 17 Patriotic Governments have been DEMOCRATICALLY elected by a majority of their nations populations, the peoples are with US, they now agree with US, we have the old, the middle and the young with US and as every election is now illustrating the Left on this Continent are dying at the ballot box, 17 nations in a majority have now not only rejected Leftism but in many situations the Leftists have been totally castrated politically at the ballot box. This was the inevitable, it was ALWAYS going to happen, it was ALWAYS going to end this way. Deus Vult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it sad that they didnt see it coming a mile away honestly.
> If it weren't for the 2nd and the American trait of Rugged individualism we as well as the rest of the world would be fucked.
> 
> America holds the key when it comes to freedom,if we give it up the world is screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We saw it coming, we have been warning about this since September 2015, it is of satisfaction now that TENS OF MILLIONS of peoples on this Continent now agree with us that we were right all along from day one and we all have been rewarded for our constant grassroots efforts by our political parties being elected to form 17 Governments, we kept the faith all along and now we have been rewarded.
> 
> From how we see this America has fundamental problems, that have nothing to do with your Second Amendment, your fundamental problems are your political appointed Leftist Activist Judges and that your MSM is a Monopoly owned by the same 5 individuals, you only have one news network that is not Leftist or Leans Leftist, The Donald wants to crack down on the Illegal Immigrants he is being fought on two fronts from the Leftist Activist Judges and Traitors appointed by Obama who are still within the Department of Justice.
> 
> The Donald gives the order to Border Agents to take the gloves off at your borders and he is ignored, look at California they are now a Rogue State with Leftist politicians doing their own thing and actively violating American Federal Law, the same with all these other States with the Sanctuary Cities, I have read the American Constitution there is nothing in it that says that under American Law you can have Sanctuary Cities and harbour Illegals who are CRIMINALS, they are criminals because they are violating American Law by being in America Illegally etc If you could remove all these Leftist Activist Judges and also the Traitors in your Department of Justice and destroy the MSM Monopoly then you could begin taking the gloves off, until then you have fundamental problems that are only going to fester and get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we still talking about Italy?
> But again if America falls the rest of the west is fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I was commenting about America then in two paragraphs, but yes if America falls The West is fucked and you have Leftist Activists including politicians, judges and the media who are doing everything they can to ensure America does fall, this is why they want unlimited Illegals and MILLIONS more of them, this is why they are blocking ANYTHING The Donald wants to do to prevent this and that also includes many RINOS who are on board with the Open Borders Agenda etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to feel America is safe based on the people I know here in Texas.
> No way we give up our guns.
Click to expand...


It's not about the guns, it's about you have to do something hardcore to prevent anymore Immigration from Third World Shit Holes and also do something hardcore about deporting all the Illegals you already have, I think it is approx 11 million, to those who comment you cannot deport 11 milllions that it is impossible, no it is no NOTHING is impossible it is possible to deport 20 millions IF you have the stomach to do what needs to be done in that situation. That is where all those Leftist Activist Judges are the obstacle, essentially if there was some massive happening in America so that a National State of Emergency was called and within that Martial Law is declared and then you could begin to solve these problems because under Martial Law you can suspend both Houses of Congress and the American Court System and you can even suspend the American Constitution and then you Rule By Decree. I think during the American Civil War President Abraham Lincoln declared Martial Law.


----------



## ESay

Lucy Hamilton said:


> We PROUDLY welcome our Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters to our very expanding European Patriotic Movement, we fully intend to work together and share all our intelligence with them, especially their new Interior Minister Matteo Salvini, we already know who the Peoples Traffickers in the NGOs are, this intelligence has already been shared with our Partners in this Mission the Moroccans, Libyans and Tunisians, especially the Libyans and Tunisians have been doing an excellent job of arresting these Peoples Traffickers and also sinking boats and apprehending the savages, because of this the amount of new savages going from Libya and Tunisia has dropped by approx 80%, we thank them, we consider them now our brothers and sisters in this fight and as I comment on another thread when Kid E has arrived I am prepared to go with my Unit if we our CO tells us are activated in such a mission to go to Tunisia to assist our friends the Tunisian Armed Forces in apprehending Peoples Traffickers and also sinking boats.


It is astonishing to see how Muslims can be brothers and friends when they are helping to achieve some goals, but at the same time they are filthy kebabs and savages when they dont fit some agenda.


----------



## Correll

ESay said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we give up on the idea of ever seeing wages rise significantly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I havent said this. Re-read more thoroughly what I wrote. Moreover, it is not clear what 'significantly' is in your oponion.
Click to expand...



You tell me to read it, and then cut it? Interesting.


You argue against rising wages because it would move production to other nations. 


If that is the case, and you see no way around that, then how do we ever have rising wages?





Correll said:


> People have been seeing this coming at us for decades. What has been done or can be done, in your opinion?


I think the only option is increasing of fertility rates among Europeans. But I doubt that this will be done in the foreseeable future, because it will require significant change in phsycology of people.[/QUOTE]


I agree that we need to increase birthrates among whites.


But it is not politically possible to even discuss that, at this time, nor will it be easy, nor will it have quick results.



Indeed, it is not likely to ever be policy here in the US.



So, what then?


----------



## ESay

Correll said:


> You tell me to read it, and then cut it? Interesting.
> 
> 
> You argue against rising wages because it would move production to other nations.
> 
> 
> If that is the case, and you see no way around that, then how


I dont undersrand what I cut. All my posts in these thread are available to you.
Rising wages should have economical reasons, yes. For example, if some company has found lucrative market for its goods and is able to significantly rise the wages for its emploees, then it is okay.



Correll said:


> So, what then?


Then will be what some demographers and the likes predict. In the 2050s the white population in the US will became minority, the number of Muslims worldwide will be almost equal with Christians, 4 out of 10 Christians worldwide will live in Sub-Saharian Africa, the proportion of Muslims in Europe will almost double etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!



It has now started. We are beginning the process of deporting 60 Imans who should never have been allowed into our nation and shutting down Mosques that have no business being in an historically Roman Catholic Christian nation, the below is the beginning. Deus Vult.

Sebastian and our Government of Patriots are all Practising Roman Catholics, we look forward to assisting our Roman Catholic Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters in any way to also cleanse the beautiful nation of Italy of this plague.








Here is the article, today the date of June 8 2018:

Turkey furious as Austria plans to expel up to 60 imams

Turkey can GTFO, we are a Sovereign nation we want no Turk Islamic filth they belong in Turkey and so are getting deported to Turkey and if Turkey wants to begin shit we can ensure they are punished as we have many many supporters, they want to begin shit they will get bones destroyed.

Also the above to read for miketx Marion Morrison Stratford57 defcon4 theHawk


----------



## Marion Morrison

Italy ain't playin' that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has now started. We are beginning the process of deporting 60 Imans who should never have been allowed into our nation and shutting down Mosques that have no business being in an historically Roman Catholic Christian nation, the below is the beginning. Deus Vult.
> 
> Sebastian and our Government of Patriots are all Practising Roman Catholics, we look forward to assisting our Roman Catholic Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters in any way to also cleanse the beautiful nation of Italy of this plague.
> 
> View attachment 197310
> View attachment 197311
> 
> Here is the article, today the date of June 8 2018:
> 
> Turkey furious as Austria plans to expel up to 60 imams
> 
> Turkey can GTFO, we are a Sovereign nation we want no Turk Islamic filth they belong in Turkey and so are getting deported to Turkey and if Turkey wants to begin shit we can ensure they are punished as we have many many supporters, they want to begin shit they will get bones destroyed.
> 
> Also the above to read for miketx Marion Morrison Stratford57 defcon4 theHawk
Click to expand...


And also this below, another part of the beginning of the end, as the new Italian Interior Minister Matteo Salvini stated on beautiful Sicily on Sunday "the fun is over, no more free ride, begin to pack your bags" and the savages who think they can continue to get to our Continent they need to be told by their People Traffickers the NGOs to not even THINK about it anymore, NGOs who are the People Traffickers are already being arrested in Libya and Tunisia and Italy and in Greece. We are going to take new and more hardcore measures to protect in a solid way this Continent's External Borders, 60% of our Internal Borders are already closed, The Migrant Route closed since mid 2016 and the Libya-Tunisia to Italy route very very soon to be closed, migrant routes being fully exterminated.

Our EU Presidency begin July 1 and end January 8 2019.








Here is the article, the date of June 7 2018:

Austria wants to 'resolve the migrant issue' during its EU presidency


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Italy ain't playin' that.



What do you refer with your comment?


----------



## eagle1462010

Europe is waking up to inviting people who will never adapt to the culture of Europe.  Lose your culture.............Lose your country.

The violence of Radical Islam is a Cancer on the world.  It needs to be contained in the Middle East...........and the nations there need to be more like Egypt that got out of the cycle after 2 Wars with Israel.  Sadat was killed for it by the Arab League.  Paid for this change there with his life.

No country is obligated to take whomever pleases into their country.  Countries have the right to refuse entry.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Europe is waking up to inviting people who will never adapt to the culture of Europe.  Lose your culture.............Lose your country.
> 
> The violence of Radical Islam is a Cancer on the world.  It needs to be contained in the Middle East...........and the nations there need to be more like Egypt that got out of the cycle after 2 Wars with Israel.  Sadat was killed for it by the Arab League.  Paid for this change there with his life.
> 
> No country is obligated to take whomever pleases into their country.  Countries have the right to refuse entry.



WE didn't invite them, WE never were asked is it okay with the majority of this Continents population for this crowd to arrive to squat, they were FORCED on this Continent but I tell you this WE are beginning the process of removing them off this Continent, this can be arranged peacefully or not peacefully, to do this peacefully we would prefer but IF they give us trouble then we can very soon do exactly as the Israeli IDF do.

Hungary is about to pass new laws - note the article I include below - that would make CRIMINAL OFFENCES of assisting the invaders in ANY way within or without the nation, this includes ALL the NGO groups and EVERYONE associating with them, it includes ALL Leftist groups who promote the invasion, it includes ORDINARY CITIZENS who might hide or give food or liquid drinks to an invader and it includes ANY UN workers who promote or assist the invaders and this includes helping them with legal advice, hiding them, telling them where they can hide to escape deportation, giving them food and liquid drinks etc now we are observing this law change in Hungary very close, because if Hungary brings this new law then we ALL are going to ADOPT the same new law, together we stick together and ALL defy the EU Commission that has FORCED this plague on this Continent, if we stick together we can do this, the gloves now have to come off and we have to begin to be hardcore. If the Cucked nations Britain, France etc want to commit Cultural Suicide then they can, we do not care, but 18 nations on this Continent now have decided NOT to commit Cultural Suicide.











Here is the article, the date of May 29 2018:

Hungary to criminalise migrant helpers

*"No country is obligated to take whomever pleases into their country. Countries have the right to refuse entry."*

Yes agreed on all points.


----------



## eagle1462010

To me the EU is a Globalist take over to impose it's views on the other Nations of Europe.  They tried to make it sound like it would be similar to the United States having many States.  Difference is that Europe is a area of many Nations and different views.  For a few to use the IMF as a weapon against member States is wrong.  Nations need to be Sovereign...........Rise or fall on their own.  Have their own currency and their own laws, not laws imposed by the mindset of others.

We have the same problem here which States try to impose their will on other States via the Federal Gov't.  Which was clearly not the intent of our Founding Fathers.  States were to remain Sovereign and Federal Gov't LIMITED to their Enumerated Powers.  In that way a State like California cannot push it's ideals on Alabama, and Alabama can't push it's Ideals on California.  The MAIN CONCERNS of 1 State............may not be the MAIN CONCERN of another State.  Why the Founders wanted Gov't as LOCAL AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has now started. We are beginning the process of deporting 60 Imans who should never have been allowed into our nation and shutting down Mosques that have no business being in an historically Roman Catholic Christian nation, the below is the beginning. Deus Vult.
> 
> Sebastian and our Government of Patriots are all Practising Roman Catholics, we look forward to assisting our Roman Catholic Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters in any way to also cleanse the beautiful nation of Italy of this plague.
> 
> View attachment 197310
> View attachment 197311
> 
> Here is the article, today the date of June 8 2018:
> 
> Turkey furious as Austria plans to expel up to 60 imams
> 
> Turkey can GTFO, we are a Sovereign nation we want no Turk Islamic filth they belong in Turkey and so are getting deported to Turkey and if Turkey wants to begin shit we can ensure they are punished as we have many many supporters, they want to begin shit they will get bones destroyed.
> 
> Also the above to read for miketx Marion Morrison Stratford57 defcon4 theHawk
Click to expand...


Excellent !!!

Now if only the rest of the west would do the same.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has now started. We are beginning the process of deporting 60 Imans who should never have been allowed into our nation and shutting down Mosques that have no business being in an historically Roman Catholic Christian nation, the below is the beginning. Deus Vult.
> 
> Sebastian and our Government of Patriots are all Practising Roman Catholics, we look forward to assisting our Roman Catholic Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters in any way to also cleanse the beautiful nation of Italy of this plague.
> 
> View attachment 197310
> View attachment 197311
> 
> Here is the article, today the date of June 8 2018:
> 
> Turkey furious as Austria plans to expel up to 60 imams
> 
> Turkey can GTFO, we are a Sovereign nation we want no Turk Islamic filth they belong in Turkey and so are getting deported to Turkey and if Turkey wants to begin shit we can ensure they are punished as we have many many supporters, they want to begin shit they will get bones destroyed.
> 
> Also the above to read for miketx Marion Morrison Stratford57 defcon4 theHawk
Click to expand...


Good for you!

Keep it up.


When in doubt, deport.


----------



## xyz

Lucy Hamilton said:


> It has now started. We are beginning the process of deporting 60 Imans who should never have been allowed into our nation and shutting down Mosques that have no business being in an historically Roman Catholic Christian nation, the below is the beginning. Deus Vult.
> 
> Sebastian and our Government of Patriots are all Practising Roman Catholics, we look forward to assisting our Roman Catholic Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters in any way to also cleanse the beautiful nation of Italy of this plague.








In a country where the ruling coalition includes a party founded by members of the National Socialist  German Workers' Party, this is relevant.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has now started. We are beginning the process of deporting 60 Imans who should never have been allowed into our nation and shutting down Mosques that have no business being in an historically Roman Catholic Christian nation, the below is the beginning. Deus Vult.
> 
> Sebastian and our Government of Patriots are all Practising Roman Catholics, we look forward to assisting our Roman Catholic Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters in any way to also cleanse the beautiful nation of Italy of this plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a country where the ruling coalition includes a party founded by members of the National Socialist  German Workers' Party, this is relevant.
Click to expand...


No it is not relevant we are in 2018 nobody gives a crap about situations that ended 73 years ago.

60% of this nation voted for this Patriotic Government of ÖVP-FPÖ, in the Nationalrat there are 183 seats we have 114 of those seats, we control EVERYTHING and we were DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED. Of course being a Leftist you HATE Democracy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has now started. We are beginning the process of deporting 60 Imans who should never have been allowed into our nation and shutting down Mosques that have no business being in an historically Roman Catholic Christian nation, the below is the beginning. Deus Vult.
> 
> Sebastian and our Government of Patriots are all Practising Roman Catholics, we look forward to assisting our Roman Catholic Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters in any way to also cleanse the beautiful nation of Italy of this plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a country where the ruling coalition includes a party founded by members of the National Socialist  German Workers' Party, this is relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not relevant we are in 2018 nobody gives a crap about situations that ended 73 years ago.
> 
> 60% of this nation voted for this Patriotic Government of ÖVP-FPÖ, in the Nationalrat there are 183 seats we have 114 of those seats, we control EVERYTHING and we were DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED. Of course being a Leftist you HATE Democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are Nazi apologist scum.
Click to expand...


My Government is not Nazi, you low IQ Muppet Troll Boi. You HATE Democracy filthy Communist.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has now started. We are beginning the process of deporting 60 Imans who should never have been allowed into our nation and shutting down Mosques that have no business being in an historically Roman Catholic Christian nation, the below is the beginning. Deus Vult.
> 
> Sebastian and our Government of Patriots are all Practising Roman Catholics, we look forward to assisting our Roman Catholic Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters in any way to also cleanse the beautiful nation of Italy of this plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a country where the ruling coalition includes a party founded by members of the National Socialist  German Workers' Party, this is relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not relevant we are in 2018 nobody gives a crap about situations that ended 73 years ago.
> 
> 60% of this nation voted for this Patriotic Government of ÖVP-FPÖ, in the Nationalrat there are 183 seats we have 114 of those seats, we control EVERYTHING and we were DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED. Of course being a Leftist you HATE Democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are Nazi apologist scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Government is not Nazi, you low IQ Muppet Troll Boi. You HATE Democracy filthy Communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says a Putin lover...
Click to expand...


This is all your ilk have Nazi and Putin, broken record nobody gives a crap take it somewhere else.


----------



## xyz

Lucy Hamilton said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a country where the ruling coalition includes a party founded by members of the National Socialist  German Workers' Party, this is relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not relevant we are in 2018 nobody gives a crap about situations that ended 73 years ago.
> 
> 60% of this nation voted for this Patriotic Government of ÖVP-FPÖ, in the Nationalrat there are 183 seats we have 114 of those seats, we control EVERYTHING and we were DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED. Of course being a Leftist you HATE Democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are Nazi apologist scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Government is not Nazi, you low IQ Muppet Troll Boi. You HATE Democracy filthy Communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says a Putin lover...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all your ilk have Nazi and Putin, broken record nobody gives a crap take it somewhere else.
Click to expand...

What ilk?


----------



## Correll

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has now started. We are beginning the process of deporting 60 Imans who should never have been allowed into our nation and shutting down Mosques that have no business being in an historically Roman Catholic Christian nation, the below is the beginning. Deus Vult.
> 
> Sebastian and our Government of Patriots are all Practising Roman Catholics, we look forward to assisting our Roman Catholic Patriotic Italian brothers and sisters in any way to also cleanse the beautiful nation of Italy of this plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a country where the ruling coalition includes a party founded by members of the National Socialist  German Workers' Party, this is relevant.
Click to expand...



Your utter inability to defend your support of Third World Immigration is noted.


Your pathetic smearing of your enemies as a substitute for actual real debate is also noted and held against you.



You fail.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
Click to expand...









Here is the full article:

Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
Click to expand...



I really hope they can implement their policies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
Click to expand...


What I can tell you is that now there is a majority on this Continent of nations 17 out of 28 with Patriotic Right-Wing Governments who are committed to protecting and preserving our historically Christian Continent, I can tell you that very very soon the situation is going to become very very ominous for the Islamists and Sub Saharan Africans who thought they could come to OUR beautiful Continent when this Continents MAJORITY populations do NOT WANT them.

Our European Patriotic and Christian brother Lars Løkke Rasmussen the Right-Wing Conservative Prime Minister of Denmark, on June 5 commented and he gave a delicious hint of what is planned, and I add the planning of the below is well in the advancement and also I add these camps in an unattractive place that is a place you would not send human beings to, these myriad of camps will NOT be able to be visited in ANY way by the International People Traffickers of The UN, International Human Rights Groups and NGOs.








Here is the above from the EU Observer:

[Ticker] EU to put migrants in unappealing camps, Denmark says


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I can tell you is that now there is a majority on this Continent of nations 17 out of 28 with Patriotic Right-Wing Governments who are committed to protecting and preserving our historically Christian Continent, I can tell you that very very soon the situation is going to become very very ominous for the Islamists and Sub Saharan Africans who thought they could come to OUR beautiful Continent when this Continents MAJORITY populations do NOT WANT them.
> 
> Our European Patriotic and Christian brother Lars Løkke Rasmussen the Right-Wing Conservative Prime Minister of Denmark, on June 5 commented and he gave a delicious hint of what is planned, and I add the planning of the below is well in the advancement and also I add these camps in an unattractive place that is a place you would not send human beings to, these myriad of camps will NOT be able to be visited in ANY way by the International People Traffickers of The UN, International Human Rights Groups and NGOs.
> 
> View attachment 197656
> View attachment 197657
> 
> Here is the above from the EU Observer:
> 
> [Ticker] EU to put migrants in unappealing camps, Denmark says
Click to expand...


  Love it!!!
It's the Sheriff Joe Arpaio method of law enforcement.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I can tell you is that now there is a majority on this Continent of nations 17 out of 28 with Patriotic Right-Wing Governments who are committed to protecting and preserving our historically Christian Continent, I can tell you that very very soon the situation is going to become very very ominous for the Islamists and Sub Saharan Africans who thought they could come to OUR beautiful Continent when this Continents MAJORITY populations do NOT WANT them.
> 
> Our European Patriotic and Christian brother Lars Løkke Rasmussen the Right-Wing Conservative Prime Minister of Denmark, on June 5 commented and he gave a delicious hint of what is planned, and I add the planning of the below is well in the advancement and also I add these camps in an unattractive place that is a place you would not send human beings to, these myriad of camps will NOT be able to be visited in ANY way by the International People Traffickers of The UN, International Human Rights Groups and NGOs.
> 
> View attachment 197656
> View attachment 197657
> 
> Here is the above from the EU Observer:
> 
> [Ticker] EU to put migrants in unappealing camps, Denmark says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it!!!
> It's the Sheriff Joe Arpaio method of law enforcement.
Click to expand...


I love that also what you have posted!

Also I add Francis who is a peasant and who squats in The Vatican, not OUR Pope we await OUR Pope and we hope and work for it to be the excellant Cardinal Christoph Schönborn we pray to Our Lord and to the Holy Mother that he is in place sometime during 2019.

Christoph Schönborn - Wikipedia

Schönborn family - Wikipedia

Here he is with the last Official Pope Benedict XVI:






He is OUR man, he is Red Pilled:


----------



## westwall

Political Junky said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mussolini your hero?
Click to expand...







No, but he and his ilk seem to be your hero.  This globalist movement takes a lot from the fascist movement that mussolini founded.  You should read up on their goals sometime.  Remember sweetie, just like you, mussolini was a PROGRESSIVE.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
Click to expand...


*"I really hope they can implement their policies."*

They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.








Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
Click to expand...



Go Italy!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
Click to expand...


This is a very well planned and strategic operation from Matteo Salvini and the new Patriotic Government of Italy. What we ALL want are these NGO boats carrying the invaders from Third World Shit Holes to ONLY be forced to dock on islands that are far far away from OUR Continents mainland and islands that are strategically nearer to the points that these NGO boats have started from, there are only two islands that meet this criteria Malta and Cyprus, the below map:





^^^^ Malta the blue arrow strategically placed between the two points in North Africa that the NGO boats begin from Tunis, Tunisia and Tripoli, Libya and Cyprus the purple arrow strategically placed from where the NGO boats begin from Turkey, so by forcing these NGO boats to only be allowed to dock on Malta or from the Middle East route Cyprus the invaders are trapped on two islands and that means they are contained and therefore it will be more easy to send them back where they started from either Tunis, Tunisia, Tripoli, Libya or Turkey.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

westwall said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mussolini your hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he and his ilk seem to be your hero.  This globalist movement takes a lot from the fascist movement that mussolini founded.  You should read up on their goals sometime.  Remember sweetie, just like you, mussolini was a PROGRESSIVE.
Click to expand...


So, why do Globalists kick, and scream the most about Fascists of all?

Maybe because Fascists would end their money, fun, and games of outsourcing jobs to China, importing illegals from Mexico, or pushing Liberalism in Hollywood, and media?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
Click to expand...


Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.


----------



## Coyote

I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
Click to expand...


Of course the Leftist Bedwetters are Tweeting, but we prefer to ignore them and concentrate on this type of Tweet with it's excellant responses:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.



The solution is easy they should stay in their OWN nations and not get themselves into boats to attempt to get to nations that DO NOT want them, I add ALL 629 of these invaders on the NGO People Trafficking boat Aquarius are from Senegal, there is NO WAR in Senegal, they are NOT REFUGEES they are ECONOMIC MIGRANTS, they are going to be deported back to Senegal ASAP.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.


That would be a guess................I saw no such post saying let them drown..............Drama much...............

Back in the day we rescued Vietnamese in the South China sea.............The Law of the Sea prevails...............Those in peril will be saved................We took them to Thailand and they were taken to Refugee Centers...............

Ships of the sea will save others on the Sea when it peril...................Has nothing to do with immigration policies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_“Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government”_

And appropriately so.

The rise of the neo-fascist right, with its bigotry and unwarranted fear directed at Muslim immigrants, is a serious threat to European democracies.


----------



## eagle1462010

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government”_
> 
> And appropriately so.
> 
> The rise of the neo-fascist right, with its bigotry and unwarranted fear directed at Muslim immigrants, is a serious threat to European democracies.


Multiculturism is a threat to the culture and lives of Europe.  They are under no obligation to accept all who seek refuge there................Especially given the world is in flames over Radical Islam................

Where is the Arab world on this.........I know Jordan has taken in many.......Turkey has but has a no vacancy sign..............

When does it end.............when all of N. Africa is in Europe......................


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a guess................I saw no such post saying let them drown..............Drama much...............
> 
> Back in the day we rescued Vietnamese in the South China sea.............The Law of the Sea prevails...............Those in peril will be saved................We took them to Thailand and they were taken to Refugee Centers...............
> 
> Ships of the sea will save others on the Sea when it peril...................Has nothing to do with immigration policies.
Click to expand...


The below legislation to certainly be agreed to on Tuesday, Viktor Orbán and his Fidesz Party with the KDNP who are the Christian Democratic Peoples Party and are Right-Wing National Conservatives in the Hungarian National Assembly they have an Absolute Majority of 133 seats out of 199 seats.








Here is the full article link to:

Hungary’s ‘Stop Soros’ bill seeks to criminalise migrant helpers


----------



## Political Junky

westwall said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mussolini your hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he and his ilk seem to be your hero.  This globalist movement takes a lot from the fascist movement that mussolini founded.  You should read up on their goals sometime.  Remember sweetie, just like you, mussolini was a PROGRESSIVE.
Click to expand...

Wrong and ignorant.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a guess................I saw no such post saying let them drown..............Drama much...............
> 
> Back in the day we rescued Vietnamese in the South China sea.............The Law of the Sea prevails...............Those in peril will be saved................We took them to Thailand and they were taken to Refugee Centers...............
> 
> Ships of the sea will save others on the Sea when it peril...................Has nothing to do with immigration policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below legislation to certainly be agreed to on Tuesday, Viktor Orbán and his Fidesz Party with the KDNP who are the Christian Democratic Peoples Party and are Right-Wing National Conservatives in the Hungarian National Assembly they have an Absolute Majority of 133 seats out of 199 seats.
> 
> View attachment 197693
> View attachment 197694
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Hungary’s ‘Stop Soros’ bill seeks to criminalise migrant helpers
Click to expand...


Am I understanding this correctly?  People who assist migrants in gaining legal status will now be criminalized?  That is nuts.  There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal.


----------



## Coyote

Political Junky said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mussolini your hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he and his ilk seem to be your hero.  This globalist movement takes a lot from the fascist movement that mussolini founded.  You should read up on their goals sometime.  Remember sweetie, just like you, mussolini was a PROGRESSIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong and ignorant.
Click to expand...

Mussolini was the inventer of fascism - there is nothing progressive about that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a guess................I saw no such post saying let them drown..............Drama much...............
> 
> Back in the day we rescued Vietnamese in the South China sea.............The Law of the Sea prevails...............Those in peril will be saved................We took them to Thailand and they were taken to Refugee Centers...............
> 
> Ships of the sea will save others on the Sea when it peril...................Has nothing to do with immigration policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below legislation to certainly be agreed to on Tuesday, Viktor Orbán and his Fidesz Party with the KDNP who are the Christian Democratic Peoples Party and are Right-Wing National Conservatives in the Hungarian National Assembly they have an Absolute Majority of 133 seats out of 199 seats.
> 
> View attachment 197693
> View attachment 197694
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Hungary’s ‘Stop Soros’ bill seeks to criminalise migrant helpers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?  People who assist migrants in gaining legal status will now be criminalized?  That is nuts.  There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal.
Click to expand...


Yes and as stated if they offer legal advice, offer them food and/or liquids, offer them medical help, offer to give them money, offer to give them shelter or offer them ANYTHING then it will be illegal, they will be arrested and they will be put into prison for up to one year, they are making final this legislation in the Hungarian National Assembly on Tuesday.

*"There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal."*

Except it is ILLEGAL, they are ILLEGAL MIGRANTS, why do not Leftists comprehend the difference between ILLEGAL and LEGAL? If something and/or someone is ILLEGAL they are violating the law, they are a CRIMINAL and to aid and assist a CRIMINAL that mean you are also a CRIMINAL.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a guess................I saw no such post saying let them drown..............Drama much...............
> 
> Back in the day we rescued Vietnamese in the South China sea.............The Law of the Sea prevails...............Those in peril will be saved................We took them to Thailand and they were taken to Refugee Centers...............
> 
> Ships of the sea will save others on the Sea when it peril...................Has nothing to do with immigration policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below legislation to certainly be agreed to on Tuesday, Viktor Orbán and his Fidesz Party with the KDNP who are the Christian Democratic Peoples Party and are Right-Wing National Conservatives in the Hungarian National Assembly they have an Absolute Majority of 133 seats out of 199 seats.
> 
> View attachment 197693
> View attachment 197694
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Hungary’s ‘Stop Soros’ bill seeks to criminalise migrant helpers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?  People who assist migrants in gaining legal status will now be criminalized?  That is nuts.  There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as stated if* they offer legal advice, offer them food and/or liquids, offer them medical help, offer to give them money, offer to give them shelter or offer them ANYTHING then it will be illegal, *they will be arrested and they will be put into prison for up to one year, they are making final this legislation in the Hungarian National Assembly on Tuesday.
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal."*
> 
> Except it is ILLEGAL, they are ILLEGAL MIGRANTS, why do not Leftists comprehend the difference between ILLEGAL and LEGAL? If something and/or someone is ILLEGAL they are violating the law, they are a CRIMINAL and to aid and assist a CRIMINAL that mean you are also a CRIMINAL.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but that is wrong,

What would Jesus do?  Not this.

Reminds me of our old laws during slavery - it was illegal to help, aid, feed or do anything to assist a runaway slave.


----------



## Political Junky

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a guess................I saw no such post saying let them drown..............Drama much...............
> 
> Back in the day we rescued Vietnamese in the South China sea.............The Law of the Sea prevails...............Those in peril will be saved................We took them to Thailand and they were taken to Refugee Centers...............
> 
> Ships of the sea will save others on the Sea when it peril...................Has nothing to do with immigration policies.
Click to expand...

We're separating families at the border who are seeking refuge. Trump doesn't like brown folks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a guess................I saw no such post saying let them drown..............Drama much...............
> 
> Back in the day we rescued Vietnamese in the South China sea.............The Law of the Sea prevails...............Those in peril will be saved................We took them to Thailand and they were taken to Refugee Centers...............
> 
> Ships of the sea will save others on the Sea when it peril...................Has nothing to do with immigration policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below legislation to certainly be agreed to on Tuesday, Viktor Orbán and his Fidesz Party with the KDNP who are the Christian Democratic Peoples Party and are Right-Wing National Conservatives in the Hungarian National Assembly they have an Absolute Majority of 133 seats out of 199 seats.
> 
> View attachment 197693
> View attachment 197694
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Hungary’s ‘Stop Soros’ bill seeks to criminalise migrant helpers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?  People who assist migrants in gaining legal status will now be criminalized?  That is nuts.  There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as stated if* they offer legal advice, offer them food and/or liquids, offer them medical help, offer to give them money, offer to give them shelter or offer them ANYTHING then it will be illegal, *they will be arrested and they will be put into prison for up to one year, they are making final this legislation in the Hungarian National Assembly on Tuesday.
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal."*
> 
> Except it is ILLEGAL, they are ILLEGAL MIGRANTS, why do not Leftists comprehend the difference between ILLEGAL and LEGAL? If something and/or someone is ILLEGAL they are violating the law, they are a CRIMINAL and to aid and assist a CRIMINAL that mean you are also a CRIMINAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that is wrong,
> 
> What would Jesus do?  Not this.
> 
> Reminds me of our old laws during slavery - it was illegal to help, aid, feed or do anything to assist a runaway slave.
Click to expand...


A Sovereign nation has a right to decide who is allowed and who is not allowed in that nation. Extreme measures have to be taken to send the message that they do NOT want ANY of this crowd in Hungary and that ANYONE who is thinking of assisting in ANY way of helping any of that crowd to get into Hungary will be treated as a criminal. It is a pity that America cannot do this, you have these Sanctuary Cities that are illegal they are not in the American Constitution that you can give Sanctuary to ILLEGAL MIGRANTS.


----------



## westwall

Coyote said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mussolini your hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he and his ilk seem to be your hero.  This globalist movement takes a lot from the fascist movement that mussolini founded.  You should read up on their goals sometime.  Remember sweetie, just like you, mussolini was a PROGRESSIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mussolini was the inventer of fascism - there is nothing progressive about that.
Click to expand...







Then why did progressive worldwide proclaim their admiration for him and his movement?

H. G. Wells, one of the most influential progressives of the 20th century, said in 1932 that progressives must become “liberal fascists” and “enlightened Nazis.” Regarding totalitarianism, he stated: “I have never been able to escape altogether from its relentless logic.” Calling for a “‘Phoenix Rebirth’ of Liberalism” under the umbrella of “Liberal Fascism,” Wells said: “I am asking for a Liberal Fascisti, for enlightened Nazis.”

The poet Wallace Stevens pronounced himself “pro-Mussolini personally.”The eminent historian Charles Beard wrote of Mussolini’s efforts: “Beyond question, an amazing experiment is being made [in Italy], an experiment in reconciling individualism and socialism.”

Muckraking journalists almost universally admired Mussolini. Lincoln Steffens, for one, said that Italian fascism made Western democracy, by comparison, look like a system run by “petty persons with petty purposes.” Mussolini, Steffens proclaimed reverently, had been “formed” by God “out of the rib of Italy.”
_
McClure’s Magazine_ founder Samuel McClure, an important figure in the muckraking movement, described Italian fascism as “a great step forward and the first new ideal in government since the founding of the American Republic.”

After having vistited Italy and interviewed Mussolini in 1926, the American humorist Will Rogers, who was informally dubbed “Ambassador-at-Large of the United States” by the National Press Club, said of the fascist dictator: “I’m pretty high on that bird.” “Dictator form of government is the greatest form of government,” Rogers wrote, “that is, if you have the right dictator.”

Reporter Ida Tarbell was deeply impressed by Mussolini's attitudes regarding labor, affectionately dubbing him “a despot with a dimple.”

NAACP co-founder W. E. B. DuBois saw National Socialism as a worthy model for economic organization. The establishment of the Nazi dictatorship in Germany, he wrote, had been “absolutely necessary to get the state in order.” In 1937 DuBois stated: “there is today, in some respects, more democracy in Germany than there has been in years past.”

FDR adviser Rexford Guy Tugwell said of Italian fascism: “It's the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery I've ever seen. It makes me envious.”
_
New Republic_ editor George Soule, who avidly supported FDR, noted approvingly that the Roosevelt administration was “trying out the economics of fascism.”

Playwright George Bernard Shaw hailed Stalin, Hitler, and Mussolini as the world’s great “progressive” leaders because they “did things,” unlike the leaders of those “putrefying corpses” called parliamentary democracies.


----------



## westwall

Political Junky said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mussolini your hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he and his ilk seem to be your hero.  This globalist movement takes a lot from the fascist movement that mussolini founded.  You should read up on their goals sometime.  Remember sweetie, just like you, mussolini was a PROGRESSIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong and ignorant.
Click to expand...







We're not talking about you right now.  We are talking about how Italy is abandoning the globalist movement because it is destroying Italian culture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people would prefer that the NGO's not rescue them and let them drown at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a guess................I saw no such post saying let them drown..............Drama much...............
> 
> Back in the day we rescued Vietnamese in the South China sea.............The Law of the Sea prevails...............Those in peril will be saved................We took them to Thailand and they were taken to Refugee Centers...............
> 
> Ships of the sea will save others on the Sea when it peril...................Has nothing to do with immigration policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below legislation to certainly be agreed to on Tuesday, Viktor Orbán and his Fidesz Party with the KDNP who are the Christian Democratic Peoples Party and are Right-Wing National Conservatives in the Hungarian National Assembly they have an Absolute Majority of 133 seats out of 199 seats.
> 
> View attachment 197693
> View attachment 197694
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Hungary’s ‘Stop Soros’ bill seeks to criminalise migrant helpers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?  People who assist migrants in gaining legal status will now be criminalized?  That is nuts.  There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as stated if* they offer legal advice, offer them food and/or liquids, offer them medical help, offer to give them money, offer to give them shelter or offer them ANYTHING then it will be illegal, *they will be arrested and they will be put into prison for up to one year, they are making final this legislation in the Hungarian National Assembly on Tuesday.
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal."*
> 
> Except it is ILLEGAL, they are ILLEGAL MIGRANTS, why do not Leftists comprehend the difference between ILLEGAL and LEGAL? If something and/or someone is ILLEGAL they are violating the law, they are a CRIMINAL and to aid and assist a CRIMINAL that mean you are also a CRIMINAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that is wrong,
> 
> What would Jesus do?  Not this.
> 
> Reminds me of our old laws during slavery - it was illegal to help, aid, feed or do anything to assist a runaway slave.
Click to expand...


This unacceptable and UNWANTED situation is going to be stopped, we are NOT going to allow half of the African Continent and half of the Middle East to move to OUR Continent.

I do not think you comprehend the situation that we have been having to deal with, it has to stop, it will be stopped, this that start in August 2015 CANNOT continue, we are under NO obligation to continue, 98% of them are Economic Migrants, they are attempting to get to this Continent from a variety of nations that are NOT in any WAR, the Libyan, Tunisian and Moroccan Governments are assisting our Governments to the best of their ability but they need to crackdown even more, they have been doing well at arresting Peoples Traffickers including NGO workers and also sinking boats and arresting the invaders and taking them to prisons.

This is just one situation in the article below, now there is no WAR in Morocco yet the below have gone from Morocco to Libya with the intention of getting into boats that are then picked up in the Mediterranean by these People Trafficking NGO boats and then as a taxi does bring the crowd to OUR Continent, Libya again is going to send the below back to Morocco but there is some situation whatever it is, but Morocco are taking their time repatriating them:








Here is the full article the link to:

Moroccan Migrants Stranded in Libya on Hunger Strike


----------



## Coyote

westwall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mussolini your hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he and his ilk seem to be your hero.  This globalist movement takes a lot from the fascist movement that mussolini founded.  You should read up on their goals sometime.  Remember sweetie, just like you, mussolini was a PROGRESSIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mussolini was the inventer of fascism - there is nothing progressive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did progressive worldwide proclaim their admiration for him and his movement?
> 
> H. G. Wells, one of the most influential progressives of the 20th century, said in 1932 that progressives must become “liberal fascists” and “enlightened Nazis.” Regarding totalitarianism, he stated: “I have never been able to escape altogether from its relentless logic.” Calling for a “‘Phoenix Rebirth’ of Liberalism” under the umbrella of “Liberal Fascism,” Wells said: “I am asking for a Liberal Fascisti, for enlightened Nazis.”
> 
> The poet Wallace Stevens pronounced himself “pro-Mussolini personally.”The eminent historian Charles Beard wrote of Mussolini’s efforts: “Beyond question, an amazing experiment is being made [in Italy], an experiment in reconciling individualism and socialism.”
> 
> Muckraking journalists almost universally admired Mussolini. Lincoln Steffens, for one, said that Italian fascism made Western democracy, by comparison, look like a system run by “petty persons with petty purposes.” Mussolini, Steffens proclaimed reverently, had been “formed” by God “out of the rib of Italy.”
> _
> McClure’s Magazine_ founder Samuel McClure, an important figure in the muckraking movement, described Italian fascism as “a great step forward and the first new ideal in government since the founding of the American Republic.”
> 
> After having vistited Italy and interviewed Mussolini in 1926, the American humorist Will Rogers, who was informally dubbed “Ambassador-at-Large of the United States” by the National Press Club, said of the fascist dictator: “I’m pretty high on that bird.” “Dictator form of government is the greatest form of government,” Rogers wrote, “that is, if you have the right dictator.”
> 
> Reporter Ida Tarbell was deeply impressed by Mussolini's attitudes regarding labor, affectionately dubbing him “a despot with a dimple.”
> 
> NAACP co-founder W. E. B. DuBois saw National Socialism as a worthy model for economic organization. The establishment of the Nazi dictatorship in Germany, he wrote, had been “absolutely necessary to get the state in order.” In 1937 DuBois stated: “there is today, in some respects, more democracy in Germany than there has been in years past.”
> 
> FDR adviser Rexford Guy Tugwell said of Italian fascism: “It's the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery I've ever seen. It makes me envious.”
> _
> New Republic_ editor George Soule, who avidly supported FDR, noted approvingly that the Roosevelt administration was “trying out the economics of fascism.”
> 
> Playwright George Bernard Shaw hailed Stalin, Hitler, and Mussolini as the world’s great “progressive” leaders because they “did things,” unlike the leaders of those “putrefying corpses” called parliamentary democracies.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what a group of out of context quotes is supposed to mean westwall.  Progressivism and fascism are very different ideologies.  You might describe progressives accurately as "bleeding heart liberals" but fascists?  No.

The Progressive Era (1890 - 1920)
Progressivism is the term applied to a variety of responses to the economic and social problems rapid industrialization introduced to America. Progressivism began as a social movement and grew into a political movement. The early progressives rejected Social Darwinism. In other words, they were people who believed that the problems society faced (poverty, violence, greed, racism, class warfare) could best be addressed by providing good education, a safe environment, and an efficient workplace. Progressives lived mainly in the cities, were college educated, and believed that government could be a tool for change. Social reformers, like Jane Addams, and journalists, like Jacob Riis and Ida Tarbel, were powerful voices for progressivism. They concentrated on exposing the evils of corporate greed, combating fear of immigrants, and urging Americans to think hard about what democracy meant. Other local leaders encouraged Americans to register to vote, fight political corruption, and let the voting public decide how issues should best be addressed (the initiative, the referendum, and the recall).

Fascism - Wikipedia
*Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism,[1][2] characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I before it spread to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, Marxism and anarchism, fascism is usually placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[5][6][7][4][8][9]


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a guess................I saw no such post saying let them drown..............Drama much...............
> 
> Back in the day we rescued Vietnamese in the South China sea.............The Law of the Sea prevails...............Those in peril will be saved................We took them to Thailand and they were taken to Refugee Centers...............
> 
> Ships of the sea will save others on the Sea when it peril...................Has nothing to do with immigration policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The below legislation to certainly be agreed to on Tuesday, Viktor Orbán and his Fidesz Party with the KDNP who are the Christian Democratic Peoples Party and are Right-Wing National Conservatives in the Hungarian National Assembly they have an Absolute Majority of 133 seats out of 199 seats.
> 
> View attachment 197693
> View attachment 197694
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Hungary’s ‘Stop Soros’ bill seeks to criminalise migrant helpers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?  People who assist migrants in gaining legal status will now be criminalized?  That is nuts.  There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as stated if* they offer legal advice, offer them food and/or liquids, offer them medical help, offer to give them money, offer to give them shelter or offer them ANYTHING then it will be illegal, *they will be arrested and they will be put into prison for up to one year, they are making final this legislation in the Hungarian National Assembly on Tuesday.
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal."*
> 
> Except it is ILLEGAL, they are ILLEGAL MIGRANTS, why do not Leftists comprehend the difference between ILLEGAL and LEGAL? If something and/or someone is ILLEGAL they are violating the law, they are a CRIMINAL and to aid and assist a CRIMINAL that mean you are also a CRIMINAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that is wrong,
> 
> What would Jesus do?  Not this.
> 
> Reminds me of our old laws during slavery - it was illegal to help, aid, feed or do anything to assist a runaway slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A Sovereign nation has a right to decide who is allowed and who is not allowed in that nation*. Extreme measures have to be taken to send the message that they do NOT want ANY of this crowd in Hungary and that ANYONE who is thinking of assisting in ANY way of helping any of that crowd to get into Hungary will be treated as a criminal. It is a pity that America cannot do this, you have these Sanctuary Cities that are illegal they are not in the American Constitution that you can give Sanctuary to ILLEGAL MIGRANTS.
Click to expand...


Totally agree.  

Is there such a thing as too extreme?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The below legislation to certainly be agreed to on Tuesday, Viktor Orbán and his Fidesz Party with the KDNP who are the Christian Democratic Peoples Party and are Right-Wing National Conservatives in the Hungarian National Assembly they have an Absolute Majority of 133 seats out of 199 seats.
> 
> View attachment 197693
> View attachment 197694
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Hungary’s ‘Stop Soros’ bill seeks to criminalise migrant helpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?  People who assist migrants in gaining legal status will now be criminalized?  That is nuts.  There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as stated if* they offer legal advice, offer them food and/or liquids, offer them medical help, offer to give them money, offer to give them shelter or offer them ANYTHING then it will be illegal, *they will be arrested and they will be put into prison for up to one year, they are making final this legislation in the Hungarian National Assembly on Tuesday.
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with attempting to help a person do something legal."*
> 
> Except it is ILLEGAL, they are ILLEGAL MIGRANTS, why do not Leftists comprehend the difference between ILLEGAL and LEGAL? If something and/or someone is ILLEGAL they are violating the law, they are a CRIMINAL and to aid and assist a CRIMINAL that mean you are also a CRIMINAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that is wrong,
> 
> What would Jesus do?  Not this.
> 
> Reminds me of our old laws during slavery - it was illegal to help, aid, feed or do anything to assist a runaway slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A Sovereign nation has a right to decide who is allowed and who is not allowed in that nation*. Extreme measures have to be taken to send the message that they do NOT want ANY of this crowd in Hungary and that ANYONE who is thinking of assisting in ANY way of helping any of that crowd to get into Hungary will be treated as a criminal. It is a pity that America cannot do this, you have these Sanctuary Cities that are illegal they are not in the American Constitution that you can give Sanctuary to ILLEGAL MIGRANTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> Is there such a thing as too extreme?
Click to expand...


*"Is there such a thing as too extreme?"*

No not in this situation, which is a crisis situation, it is going to be stopped and you stop this by cutting the head off the snake NOT cutting the tail off the snake.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
Click to expand...



So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible. 


Just say FUCK NO.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government”_
> 
> And appropriately so.
> 
> The rise of the neo-fascist right, with its bigotry and unwarranted fear directed at Muslim immigrants, is a serious threat to European democracies.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiculturism is a threat to the culture and lives of Europe.  They are under no obligation to accept all who seek refuge there................Especially given the world is in flames over Radical Islam................
> 
> Where is the Arab world on this.........I know Jordan has taken in many.......Turkey has but has a no vacancy sign..............
> 
> When does it end.............when all of N. Africa is in Europe......................
Click to expand...


The plan that our collective Governments now in total 17 out of 28 nations, the plan that collectively they are working on to be activated ONLY once this situation is under full control, that is this that we adopt what they have in Austrailia which is a Points System and is specific and very rigid. That ONLY a capped amount of peoples who might have a specific skill that we need are going to be allowed to come to OUR Continent and NOT to stay permanently, this will be for a five year duration and then they will go back to their OWN nation, they will NOT be able to bring their ENTIRE FAMILY with them, if they have a wife and/or husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children they can bring them, they CANNOT bring their parents, grandparents, brothers, sisters etc they CANNOT bring 20 family members or whatever, they will fill in an application from their OWN nation and send it to OUR respective nations, they if accepted will be interviewed in their OWN nation by OUR Government Representatives in THEIR nation, they have to show they ALREADY have sufficient money to afford to come to OUR nations probably approx the equivalent of 40,000 Euros because THEY are going to PAY for themselves to live they will get NO MONEY from us, they must then if accepted once in ONE of OUR nations obligate themselves to get accomodation for them and their wife and/or  husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children, they will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS, their children will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS and I add the five year situation gives our Governments the time to train our OWN in the SAME skill they then will be given the job that the returning worker is told to vacate and go.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...


Leftist Traitor Mayors of Palermo, Sicily and Naples Leoluca Orlando and Luigi de Magistris have said they are willing to DEFY the Patriotic Italian Government that got 18 million votes and their PD Leftist party got it's worse election result since the 1920s, anyhow they have said the Aquarius could dock in Sicily or Naples. The Italian Government need to send troops to Sicily and Naples to arrest these two Traitors, if they have to get the Mafia to assist. Mayors do NOT make Government policy with regard to a nations National Security. There must be a severe crackdown on these two Leftist Traitor Mayors, they must be made an example of to send the message that this type of behaviour is NOT going to be tolerated in Italy.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government”_
> 
> And appropriately so.
> 
> The rise of the neo-fascist right, with its bigotry and unwarranted fear directed at Muslim immigrants, is a serious threat to European democracies.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiculturism is a threat to the culture and lives of Europe.  They are under no obligation to accept all who seek refuge there................Especially given the world is in flames over Radical Islam................
> 
> Where is the Arab world on this.........I know Jordan has taken in many.......Turkey has but has a no vacancy sign..............
> 
> When does it end.............when all of N. Africa is in Europe......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plan that our collective Governments now in total 17 out of 28 nations, the plan that collectively they are working on to be activated ONLY once this situation is under full control, that is this that we adopt what they have in Austrailia which is a Points System and is specific and very rigid. That ONLY a capped amount of peoples who might have a specific skill that we need are going to be allowed to come to OUR Continent and NOT to stay permanently, this will be for a five year duration and then they will go back to their OWN nation, they will NOT be able to bring their ENTIRE FAMILY with them, if they have a wife and/or husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children they can bring them, they CANNOT bring their parents, grandparents, brothers, sisters etc they CANNOT bring 20 family members or whatever, they will fill in an application from their OWN nation and send it to OUR respective nations, they if accepted will be interviewed in their OWN nation by OUR Government Representatives in THEIR nation, they have to show they ALREADY have sufficient money to afford to come to OUR nations probably approx the equivalent of 40,000 Euros because THEY are going to PAY for themselves to live they will get NO MONEY from us, they must then if accepted once in ONE of OUR nations obligate themselves to get accomodation for them and their wife and/or  husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children, they will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS, their children will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS and I add the five year situation gives our Governments the time to train our OWN in the SAME skill they then will be given the job that the returning worker is told to vacate and go.
Click to expand...


We have similar issues with lefty mayors of democratic cities.

And Trump does need to play hard ball with them.


----------



## Political Junky

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government”_
> 
> And appropriately so.
> 
> The rise of the neo-fascist right, with its bigotry and unwarranted fear directed at Muslim immigrants, is a serious threat to European democracies.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiculturism is a threat to the culture and lives of Europe.  They are under no obligation to accept all who seek refuge there................Especially given the world is in flames over Radical Islam................
> 
> Where is the Arab world on this.........I know Jordan has taken in many.......Turkey has but has a no vacancy sign..............
> 
> When does it end.............when all of N. Africa is in Europe......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plan that our collective Governments now in total 17 out of 28 nations, the plan that collectively they are working on to be activated ONLY once this situation is under full control, that is this that we adopt what they have in Austrailia which is a Points System and is specific and very rigid. That ONLY a capped amount of peoples who might have a specific skill that we need are going to be allowed to come to OUR Continent and NOT to stay permanently, this will be for a five year duration and then they will go back to their OWN nation, they will NOT be able to bring their ENTIRE FAMILY with them, if they have a wife and/or husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children they can bring them, they CANNOT bring their parents, grandparents, brothers, sisters etc they CANNOT bring 20 family members or whatever, they will fill in an application from their OWN nation and send it to OUR respective nations, they if accepted will be interviewed in their OWN nation by OUR Government Representatives in THEIR nation, they have to show they ALREADY have sufficient money to afford to come to OUR nations probably approx the equivalent of 40,000 Euros because THEY are going to PAY for themselves to live they will get NO MONEY from us, they must then if accepted once in ONE of OUR nations obligate themselves to get accomodation for them and their wife and/or  husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children, they will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS, their children will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS and I add the five year situation gives our Governments the time to train our OWN in the SAME skill they then will be given the job that the returning worker is told to vacate and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have similar issues with lefty mayors of democratic cities.
> 
> And Trump does need to play hard ball with them.
Click to expand...

Like calling them names? That seems to how he deals with things.


----------



## Correll

Political Junky said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government”_
> 
> And appropriately so.
> 
> The rise of the neo-fascist right, with its bigotry and unwarranted fear directed at Muslim immigrants, is a serious threat to European democracies.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiculturism is a threat to the culture and lives of Europe.  They are under no obligation to accept all who seek refuge there................Especially given the world is in flames over Radical Islam................
> 
> Where is the Arab world on this.........I know Jordan has taken in many.......Turkey has but has a no vacancy sign..............
> 
> When does it end.............when all of N. Africa is in Europe......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plan that our collective Governments now in total 17 out of 28 nations, the plan that collectively they are working on to be activated ONLY once this situation is under full control, that is this that we adopt what they have in Austrailia which is a Points System and is specific and very rigid. That ONLY a capped amount of peoples who might have a specific skill that we need are going to be allowed to come to OUR Continent and NOT to stay permanently, this will be for a five year duration and then they will go back to their OWN nation, they will NOT be able to bring their ENTIRE FAMILY with them, if they have a wife and/or husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children they can bring them, they CANNOT bring their parents, grandparents, brothers, sisters etc they CANNOT bring 20 family members or whatever, they will fill in an application from their OWN nation and send it to OUR respective nations, they if accepted will be interviewed in their OWN nation by OUR Government Representatives in THEIR nation, they have to show they ALREADY have sufficient money to afford to come to OUR nations probably approx the equivalent of 40,000 Euros because THEY are going to PAY for themselves to live they will get NO MONEY from us, they must then if accepted once in ONE of OUR nations obligate themselves to get accomodation for them and their wife and/or  husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children, they will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS, their children will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS and I add the five year situation gives our Governments the time to train our OWN in the SAME skill they then will be given the job that the returning worker is told to vacate and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have similar issues with lefty mayors of democratic cities.
> 
> And Trump does need to play hard ball with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like calling them names? That seems to how he deals with things.
Click to expand...



No. Harder.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mussolini your hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he and his ilk seem to be your hero.  This globalist movement takes a lot from the fascist movement that mussolini founded.  You should read up on their goals sometime.  Remember sweetie, just like you, mussolini was a PROGRESSIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mussolini was the inventer of fascism - there is nothing progressive about that.
Click to expand...


True Fascists believe Capitalism is akin to Liberalism, not only is it Liberalism to loosen up regulations on economic markets.

 It's actually largely Capitalism which sells out to things like illegal immigration for profits off of cheap labor, the Porn industry for profit, the Hollywood, or media Liberal promotion, or Hospital Capitalists promoting Abortions for profits, or the unpatriotic outsourcing of jobs out of the country for cheap labor profits.

Capitalism is even more incompatible with Nationalism than with even Communism.

Although of course Fascism, or Monarchy are  the most compatible with Nationalism.

Americans don't seem to grasp it what so ever, however.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government”_
> 
> And appropriately so.
> 
> The rise of the neo-fascist right, with its bigotry and unwarranted fear directed at Muslim immigrants, is a serious threat to European democracies.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiculturism is a threat to the culture and lives of Europe.  They are under no obligation to accept all who seek refuge there................Especially given the world is in flames over Radical Islam................
> 
> Where is the Arab world on this.........I know Jordan has taken in many.......Turkey has but has a no vacancy sign..............
> 
> When does it end.............when all of N. Africa is in Europe......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plan that our collective Governments now in total 17 out of 28 nations, the plan that collectively they are working on to be activated ONLY once this situation is under full control, that is this that we adopt what they have in Austrailia which is a Points System and is specific and very rigid. That ONLY a capped amount of peoples who might have a specific skill that we need are going to be allowed to come to OUR Continent and NOT to stay permanently, this will be for a five year duration and then they will go back to their OWN nation, they will NOT be able to bring their ENTIRE FAMILY with them, if they have a wife and/or husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children they can bring them, they CANNOT bring their parents, grandparents, brothers, sisters etc they CANNOT bring 20 family members or whatever, they will fill in an application from their OWN nation and send it to OUR respective nations, they if accepted will be interviewed in their OWN nation by OUR Government Representatives in THEIR nation, they have to show they ALREADY have sufficient money to afford to come to OUR nations probably approx the equivalent of 40,000 Euros because THEY are going to PAY for themselves to live they will get NO MONEY from us, they must then if accepted once in ONE of OUR nations obligate themselves to get accomodation for them and their wife and/or  husband and/or girlfriend and/or boyfriend and children, they will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS, their children will get NO WELFARE BENEFITS and I add the five year situation gives our Governments the time to train our OWN in the SAME skill they then will be given the job that the returning worker is told to vacate and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have similar issues with lefty mayors of democratic cities.
> 
> And Trump does need to play hard ball with them.
Click to expand...


Those Leftist Traitor Mayors in Palermo and Naples that said they would accept the Aquarius defying the new Italian Government, typical Leftsts low IQ Muppets, ALL Italian Ports belong to the State ie. the Government, also NO boat can dock at ANY Port without the assistance of the Italian Coast Guard which is under the administration of the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transportation of the Italian Government. .

So anyhow the UNELECTED new Spanish Prime Minister with his UNELECTED Cabinet have said the Aquarius can dock at the Port of Valencia:





The idiot Leftists just keep handing these gifts to Our Team, ROFLAO, the above article only has one comment at this moment but this Nick Blomme he gets it:





Here is the full article link:

Spain will welcome migrant rescue ship turned away by Italy

What I refer to re. The idiot Leftists just keep handing these gifts to Our Team. Our Team the European Patriots have a carefully constructed plan, this has been worked on for nearly a year and has been sitting there because everyone had to wait for the Italian General Election for the change of Government to a Patriotic Government and with that Italy then being closed down to the NGO People Trafficking boats. The next nation we want on Our Team is Spain, nobody was sure when this situation would be available, but because of Mariano Rajoy losing a Vote of Confidence, this Pedro Sanchez Communist has become Spanish Prime Minister, my below post from June 3 explains it all and explains Our Team's plan of action, within a few months Spain will have to have a General Election ROFLAO how long is this UNELECTED Pedro Sanchez going to survive his PSOE party only has 62 seats out of 266 in the Senate and 84 seats out of 350 seats in the Congress of Deputies:





^^^^ I posted the above in this thread we are in, it's post # 67 in this thread.

Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government

Now that the UNELECTED Pedro Sanchez has said that the Aquarius NGO boat with all those Sub Saharan Africans can dock in the Port of Valencia, Our Team can put the plan of action into full operation, EVERY NGO boat now is going to be deliberately directed to SPAIN, we are going to deliberately flood Spain with thousands and thousands of Sub Saharan Africans and hopefully some Kebabs, but primarily we want the Africans flooding Spain because that will totally freak out the Spanish population, then in a few months when they have to have the inevitable General Election when the UNELECTED Pedro Sanchez UNELECTED Cabinet collapses Albert Rivera and Cs-C's who are leading already in all Spanish opinion polls will be given a great victory and then we can welcome Spain as the 18th nation on our Continent that has a Patriotic Conservative-Populist-Nationalist Government and then Albert Rivera can do what Italy is doing now close all the Spanish Ports. That then totally finishes the NGO People Trafficking Operation, of course they could go all the way to the coast of the Republic of Ireland, we do not care about Ireland they are nothing.

So what we now have is another NGO People Trafficking boat just off the coast of Libya this is Sea-Watch-3 they have been contacted today and they are empty, but they won't be empty by Midnight they will have started to People Traffick and collect the savages, Italy have already contacted the Sea-Watch-3 and told them that the Ports of Italy are going to be closed to them, so everyone now needs Malta to do what they did last night and say they cannot dock at Malta and then what happens is the boat gets directed to dock in Spain and Our Team needs this entire MO repeating as much as possible, WTF by the end of June hopefully Spain will have 5,000-6,000 Sub Saharan Africans, by the time of the Spanish General Election they could have 50,000 of them and that will TOTALLY frighten the Spanish to get out and vote for the only choice to Save Spain.

Here is the general information on Sea-Watch-3 - I add that Italy needs to begin to SEIZE ALL NGO boats that enter the Italian SAR Zone.





They have already been operating on the route of Libya to Italy and Malta, the last was June 9





The below is their current position, they are docked off the coast of Libya, the Destination: SAR ZONE = Search and Rescue Zone.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...


Italy had municipal elections on Sunday, they have just completed the vote counting, massive Right-Wing surge in votes for Lega and also for Forza Italia and Fratelli d'Italia, the Five Star have had a dramatic drop in support and both Lega and Forza Italia have taken votes off them, and as if the General Election was not a disaster enough for the PD who are the Socialists they had their most terrible vote showing since the 1920s, the locals elections also a disaster the PD in Mayors they had 15 Mayors in Italy in the races they were defending they only won ONE, ROFLAO.

Lega and Forza Italia have won massive amounts of votes from the PD, so the PD previous voters are now just abandoning them and voting straight for Lega and Forza Italia, there are some Mayor races that are going to Run Off I think on June 24. What this now illustrates is that Italy now belongs to the Right-Wing Conservative Coalition, the Italian Left are dead in both houses of the Italian parliament and now also ALL across Italy in municipal government.

This is all good, because if the Five Star for whatever reason do not want to continue in the Coalition Government then Italy will have a new General Election and all the polls say that the Right-Wing Coalition of Lega/Forza Italia/Fratelli d'Italia would win and that would be the full-on Government that European Patriots want for Italy, in the March General Election they were so very close they were only 2.6% off being able to form that Right-Wing Coalition, a new General Election they will definately get more than that 2.6% they needed in March and also the same polls show that what remains of the Italian Left would be 100% buried in a new election and the results of the Italian municipal elections illustrate that those polls are probably correct.

Here are two articles one from Breitbart and one from Reuters the links to:

Italy’s Populist League Dominates Municipal Elections Sunday | Breitbart

Italy local polls see gains for far-right League, setbacks for...


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italy had municipal elections on Sunday, they have just completed the vote counting, massive Right-Wing surge in votes for Lega and also for Forza Italia and Fratelli d'Italia, the Five Star have had a dramatic drop in support and both Lega and Forza Italia have taken votes off them, and as if the General Election was not a disaster enough for the PD who are the Socialists they had their most terrible vote showing since the 1920s, the locals elections also a disaster the PD in Mayors they had 15 Mayors in Italy in the races they were defending they only won ONE, ROFLAO.
> 
> Lega and Forza Italia have won massive amounts of votes from the PD, so the PD previous voters are now just abandoning them and voting straight for Lega and Forza Italia, there are some Mayor races that are going to Run Off I think on June 24. What this now illustrates is that Italy now belongs to the Right-Wing Conservative Coalition, the Italian Left are dead in both houses of the Italian parliament and now also ALL across Italy in municipal government
> 
> This is all good, because if the Five Star for whatever reason do not want to continue in the Coalition Government then Italy will have a new General Election and all the polls say that the Right-Wing Coalition of Lega/Forza Italia/Fratelli d'Italia would win and that would be the full-on Government that European Patriots want for Italy, also the same polls show that what remains of the Italian Left would be 100% buried in a new election and the results of the Italian municipal elections illustrate that those polls are probably correct.
> 
> Italy’s Populist League Dominates Municipal Elections Sunday | Breitbart
> 
> Italy local polls see gains for far-right League, setbacks for...
Click to expand...




1. I wish the best for Europe.

2. I look forward to our lefties, who look up to Europe, dealing with Europe letting them down.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italy had municipal elections on Sunday, they have just completed the vote counting, massive Right-Wing surge in votes for Lega and also for Forza Italia and Fratelli d'Italia, the Five Star have had a dramatic drop in support and both Lega and Forza Italia have taken votes off them, and as if the General Election was not a disaster enough for the PD who are the Socialists they had their most terrible vote showing since the 1920s, the locals elections also a disaster the PD in Mayors they had 15 Mayors in Italy in the races they were defending they only won ONE, ROFLAO.
> 
> Lega and Forza Italia have won massive amounts of votes from the PD, so the PD previous voters are now just abandoning them and voting straight for Lega and Forza Italia, there are some Mayor races that are going to Run Off I think on June 24. What this now illustrates is that Italy now belongs to the Right-Wing Conservative Coalition, the Italian Left are dead in both houses of the Italian parliament and now also ALL across Italy in municipal government
> 
> This is all good, because if the Five Star for whatever reason do not want to continue in the Coalition Government then Italy will have a new General Election and all the polls say that the Right-Wing Coalition of Lega/Forza Italia/Fratelli d'Italia would win and that would be the full-on Government that European Patriots want for Italy, also the same polls show that what remains of the Italian Left would be 100% buried in a new election and the results of the Italian municipal elections illustrate that those polls are probably correct.
> 
> Italy’s Populist League Dominates Municipal Elections Sunday | Breitbart
> 
> Italy local polls see gains for far-right League, setbacks for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I wish the best for Europe.
> 
> 2. I look forward to our lefties, who look up to Europe, dealing with Europe letting them down.
Click to expand...


At this moment Sweden is Fucked but they are NOT Cucked, Sweden still has a chance to save itself and to reverse position and if they do our increasingly strong European Patriotic Movement will be prepared to burst veins to assist Sweden to take the gloves off.

The General Election in Sweden is on September 9 and all the polls are looking very excellant. The result is going to be a win for the Right-Wing Conservatives ALL the polls show it will be the worst result for Sweden's Left in 100 years, the process is repeating itself at every election now big big support for Right-Wing Conservatives and disaster for the Leftists at the polls, total rejection. Sweden is the only nation in Scandinavia that does NOT have a Right-Wing Government, Denmark, Norway and Finland ALL do, although the Finnish Government the Centre Party are more Libertarian but they are VERY Socially Conservative.

In Sweden it could be a Coalition between The Moderate Party (Right-Wing Conservative) and The Sweden Democrats (Right-Wing Nationalist) the poll numbers are a disaster for the Social Democrats, some deranged Leftists though think that The Moderate Party and the Social Democrats will form a Grand Coalition to keep out The Sweden Democrats, ROFLAO there is NO way The Moderate Party are going to even THINK of forming a Coalition with the Traitors that are the Social Democrats, it is because of the Mega Traitor Stefan Löfven that Sweden is in the terrible situation it is in. The next Prime Minister of Sweden will be Ulf  Kristersson and very possibly the next Deputy Prime Minister of Sweden will be Jimmie Åkesson who started as a member of The Moderate Party and he still has connections within that party, but he left that party to join the Sweden Democrats and has been their leader since 2005.

Ulf Kristersson - Wikipedia

Jimmie Åkesson - Wikipedia

Here are two articles about the political situation in Sweden and about the September Swedish General Election:

Is Sweden about to have its Trump moment? - UnHerd

Swedish far right at record high in pre-election poll


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to eat my way across Italy.
> With every town having it's own unique foods it would be a blast!!
> Now the trip sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here are pictures from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi need to activate the Italian Special Forces and put them on the streets with the specific mission of rounding up all the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, round them ALL up and dump them into dungeons for the 18 month period until all the Deportation paperwork is complete, doing this I add it completely within existing EU Laws, it is LEGAL to dump the savages into dungeons for an 18 month period until Deportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Matteo and Luigi should put the Italian troops on Sicily, the Sicilians LOVE Matteo he was there yesterday Sunday and the Sicilians went CRAZY for him, they mobbed him and kissed him and throw flowers at his FEET.
> 
> The Italian troops sent to Sicily very soon to forcibly prevent more savages arriving, if they have to sink the boats then sink the boats, also ARREST any NGOs caught with the savages and also work with the Tunisian Government and the Tunisian Armed Forces who are doing their part already in preventing more savages from getting in boats at Tunis to go across the Mediterranean. Gloves Off. No Mercy. It Begins NOW. History Repeats. Deus Vult.
> 
> The gloves have to now come off, the message now must be sent: NOBODY WANTS the feral Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans, cease making these ventures to our beautiful Continent we do NOT want you here to filth our beautiful Continent up and cause trouble. STAY in your OWN Shit Hole nations or ELSE you know what is going to be coming to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
Click to expand...


So ROFLAO the Patriotic Government of Italy are deliberately holding the NGO People Trafficking ship Aquarius this because they are loading more Sub Saharan African savages from ANOTHER NGO People Trafficking Ship onto the Aquarius so they can send them ALL to Spain, this is the exact plan I mentioned in my post # 67 in this thread, the plan is now to FLOOD Spain with as many of this crowd as possible, read the third paragraph in my below post # 67:

Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government

The  Aquarius ship is still in limbo in the Mediterranean because the Italians are also going slow on the paperwork, the usual Leftist Maniac Activists are Bedwetting and ANYTHING that upsets the Leftist Maniac Activists should be encouraged.








^^^^ The message to the MSF People Trafficking POS is this the NEAREST PORT to where the Aquarius picked up this waste garbage is in TUNISIA, TUNISIA is NEARER to LIBYA than Italy, Malta, Spain, Greece etc.





Here is the article the link:

Activists protest as Italy prepares to ship migrants to Spain


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...







^^^^ The NGO People Trafficking ship Aquarius, this ship needs one of two things, someone needs to vandalise it and then SINK it OR the Italians need to SEIZE the ship and arrest ALL onboard including the MSF crowd who are operating it and charge them with the People Trafficking, either way the Aquarius needs putting permanently out of action and to be made an example of as a warning to ANY other NGO People Trafficking ship as to the exact same fate they will get.

WTF Frontex already agrees with us, they did an internal report in November 2016 and said EXACTLY what we have been saying that the NGOs including MSF are the fucking Peoples Traffickers, SINK the NGO ships OR SEIZE them and ARREST them for Peoples Trafficking. Do it.








Here is the full article the link to:

EU Accuses MSF, Major Charities of Working with Criminal Gangs to Import Migrants | Breitbart


----------



## evenflow1969

Political Junky said:


> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.


What a bright move a government basically bailed out by the other government of the EU is saying they want more for themselves. That should go over well! Great move for Itally!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ The NGO People Trafficking ship Aquarius, this ship needs one of two things, someone needs to vandalise it and then SINK it OR the Italians need to SEIZE the ship and arrest ALL onboard including the MSF crowd who are operating it and charge them with the People Trafficking, either way the Aquarius needs putting permanently out of action and to be made an example of as a warning to ANY other NGO People Trafficking ship as to the exact same fate they will get.
> 
> WTF Frontex already agrees with us, they did an internal report in November 2016 and said EXACTLY what we have been saying that the NGOs including MSF are the fucking Peoples Traffickers, SINK the NGO ships OR SEIZE them and ARREST them for Peoples Trafficking. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 197950
> View attachment 197951
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> EU Accuses MSF, Major Charities of Working with Criminal Gangs to Import Migrants | Breitbart
Click to expand...


Here is footage of one NGO People Trafficking ship Iuventa.





The below video duration of footage released by the Italian Coast Guard and State Police is one minute and fifty seven seconds:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...









^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.





^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.

Here is the full article the link to:

Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...












Here is the full article the link to:

Italy threatens to drop France summit over migration criticism


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198063
> View attachment 198064
> View attachment 198065
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Italy threatens to drop France summit over migration criticism
Click to expand...



1. Funny how when other leaders insult other leaders, it is not as shocking as when Trump does it.

2. Funn how the French didn't offer to take the boat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198063
> View attachment 198064
> View attachment 198065
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Italy threatens to drop France summit over migration criticism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Funny how when other leaders insult other leaders, it is not as shocking as when Trump does it.
> 
> 2. Funn how the French didn't offer to take the boat.
Click to expand...









Here is the full article the link to:

Hungary and Slovakia back tough stance on migrants


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
Click to expand...







I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:








Here in the full article the link to:

German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy








^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.





^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!

Here is the full article link to:

German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel








^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.








Here is the full article the link to:

Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row

miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium


----------



## Preacher

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
Click to expand...

Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
Click to expand...


I add that this below has been the most excellent news headline about this exciting situation that has been announced by Sebastian with Horst Seehofer at his side, we are LOVING this headline:





^^^^^ This of course had the Leftist Traitor's having seizure on Twitter, although the below Tweet we like the response to:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
Click to expand...


Didn't we try that "Axis" in WW2?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
Click to expand...


It gets better Poland now going to hold a Referendum on the EU:










Here is the full article link to:

NEW EU CRISIS: Poland threatens bloc chaos with CRUCIAL referendum


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
Click to expand...


The Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans should have listened to the warnings to cease coming to OUR beautiful Continent where the MAJORITY do NOT WANT them on OUR Continent. If they thought Our Team was joking about this they are going to soon realise we NEVER joke about things like this. They are going to be removed, we do NOT WANT them, NOBODY WANTS them.

I posted this the other day:








The link to my above post:

Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government

The link to the article in my above post:

[Ticker] EU to put migrants in unappealing camps, Denmark says

Sebastian has also now mentioned these unappealing camps in an unattractive place on this Continent again this has been carefully and meticulously planned behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back, this began in approx January, now the European Patriotic Movement has the MAJORITY on this Continent our Patriotic leaders like Lars Løkke Rasmussen and Sebastian etc are very comfortable giving public delicious hints at what is to come, the gloves are off:








^^^^ As Sebastian comments a small number of states in a very confidential way, the states are my nation, Hungary, Slovakia, Croatia, Czech Republic, Netherland, Poland, Denmark, Norway, Lithuania and Latvia, I can also comment that the Non-EU nation is NOT Albania.

Here is the full article the link to:

Austria confirms plan to send migrants to non-EU country - English - on B92.net


----------



## Darkwind

ESay said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is all for family  and tradition and religion.....GOD BLESS ITALY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate in Italy is one of the lowest in Europe, 25 per cent of women dont have children. Under current fertility rate Italy will need more than 2 million immigrants to keep its current worker to retiree ratio.
Click to expand...

They can have the USA's share.  Our immigration rate is 3 to 4 times too high.  We need to adopt a 'replacement only' immigration policy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...


It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF 

















Here is the full article link to:

EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults


----------



## Preacher

Looks like its all about to come to a head. Now I wonder will it be a war or will the EU go willingly into the night? I doubt it but I think come push and shove the people of Europa will destroy the EU in a war.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> Looks like its all about to come to a head. Now I wonder will it be a war or will the EU go willingly into the night? I doubt it but I think come push and shove the people of Europa will destroy the EU in a war.



The Lesbo Commie Traitor Bitch and the French Faggot with the bizarro fetish for old wimmens, they soon will be told to STFU because this Continent has new Patriotic and Christian leadership now and it has 16 other Patriotic and Christian Governments supporting it, together as a unit. Deus Vult.








Here is the full article link to:

Austria's Sebastian Kurz wants to use EU border guards in Africa

This another:











Here is the full article link to:

EU border guards should patrol North Africa to stop refugees leaving for Europe, says Austrian Chancellor


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> Looks like its all about to come to a head. Now I wonder will it be a war or will the EU go willingly into the night? I doubt it but I think come push and shove the people of Europa will destroy the EU in a war.



We WORSHIP Sebastian and he is 31 years in age this only three years older than me.


----------



## Theowl32

Well, I have been saying that the tribulations are upon us for a while now. We can clearly see the brainwashing techniques that the globalists use to push along their agenda for world domination.

It is crystal clear for those of us who can see.

I fear this also includes this Pope as well. Breaks my heart since I am Catholic and have defended the ideology for a long time. If Jesus is Lord, then there has to be ONE CHURCH. Not divided and splintered into thousands of different doctrines. However, it is just a little suspicious that we have TWO POPES for the first time since 1407. Happens to be from a region of the world that is known for LIBERATION THEOLOGY. First one ever outside of Europe. If I didn't know any better, it sure seems like BLACKMAIL to me. Just before Benedict "retired" there was something major that was about to break about banking scams. Then, all of a sudden a Pope comes in that leans left. Clearly does. He accepted a crucifix that was a hammer and sickle from commie Evo Morales. He then invited commie  Bernie Sanders to the Vatican and sat right next to Evo Morales. He met and yucked it up with the Castros without even mentioning the imprisoned dissidents. He has invited some weird cultist to the Vatican to discuss "global warming." On and on....

Clearly it is a world takeover and we can all see what happens when you go against the WAYS OF THE WORLD. Nothing new. Look at the cross.

THE WORLD has rejected TRUTH and THE WORLD always will. The WAYS OF THE WORLD is a road to hell. Literally.

Keep fighting the good fight Lucy.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF
> 
> View attachment 198314
> View attachment 198315
> View attachment 198316
> View attachment 198317
> View attachment 198318
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults
Click to expand...



Great, but it's not xenophobia. That implies that the fears of what is happening is irrational.


NOT being afraid of the results of Third World Immigration is the irrational act.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
Click to expand...















Here is the full article link to:

Merkel coalition at risk as talks on refugee policy falter


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF
> 
> View attachment 198314
> View attachment 198315
> View attachment 198316
> View attachment 198317
> View attachment 198318
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, but it's not xenophobia. That implies that the fears of what is happening is irrational.
> 
> 
> NOT being afraid of the results of Third World Immigration is the irrational act.
Click to expand...









Here is the full article link to:

Austria and Germany unite to curb migrants


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
Click to expand...












^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, we know the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch will lose it. Do it. Get the fucking bitch out. Do it.





^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, within the next week do it. Get the fucking Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch out. Do it.

Here is the full article link to:

End for Merkel? Power struggle with minister threatens to split coalition


----------



## defcon4

xyz said:


> In a country where the ruling coalition includes a party founded by members of the National Socialist German Workers' Party, this is relevant.


What's wrong with the National Socialist German Workers' Party?


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198503
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, we know the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch will lose it. Do it. Get the fucking bitch out. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198506
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, within the next week do it. Get the fucking Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch out. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> End for Merkel? Power struggle with minister threatens to split coalition
Click to expand...



If Merkel's government fell, due to the immigration issue, it would hit US politics like a freight train. 


An issue that our left has tried so hard to pretend is just a few racist losers, toppling* MERKEL, *whom they have built up as the Leader of the Free World, 


would crush their little hearts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...


This below to also add to our shutting down seven Mosques and in the process now of deporting 60 Imams.

So this is 5,040 Deported, we have now only 20,161 remaining in Secure Detention and on our approx calculations we will have all of them Deported by November.














Here is the article the link to:

Austria: Deportations up 36 Percent Under Populist Interior Minister


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198503
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, we know the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch will lose it. Do it. Get the fucking bitch out. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198506
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, within the next week do it. Get the fucking Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch out. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> End for Merkel? Power struggle with minister threatens to split coalition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Merkel's government fell, due to the immigration issue, it would hit US politics like a freight train.
> 
> 
> An issue that our left has tried so hard to pretend is just a few racist losers, toppling* MERKEL, *whom they have built up as the Leader of the Free World,
> 
> 
> would crush their little hearts.
Click to expand...


















Here is the full article link to it is Subscription, The Times of London is the only one I Subscribe to as I have a friend who is a journalist at The Times of London:

Merkel’s Last Stand


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198052
> View attachment 198053
> 
> ^^^^ Traitor Bitch Merkel is the problem, if she was put out of action then 90% of this Continents Governments could be on the SAME page, it's this Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch who is in the way, the solution is she MUST be ignored, we CANNOT have a MAJORITY now ALL on the SAME page and this fucking bitch interfere. Why should ONE person be in the way blocking what a MAJORITY now WANT? That is NOT democracy, WE have a MAJORITY concensus now, get the fucking Traitor Bitch out of the way. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198057
> 
> ^^^^ This Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch does NOT want the invaders sent back at the border because she WANTS them IN, she does NOT want to keep them OUT she WANTS them IN, time to begin Going Rogue on ALL levels and ignoring Traitor Bitch, we ALL need to go forward we ALL basically now AGREE on the fundamental points so this fucking Traitor Bitch needs to be ignored. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Germany’s Seehofer invites Salvini for migration talks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198503
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, we know the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch will lose it. Do it. Get the fucking bitch out. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198506
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, within the next week do it. Get the fucking Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch out. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> End for Merkel? Power struggle with minister threatens to split coalition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Merkel's government fell, due to the immigration issue, it would hit US politics like a freight train.
> 
> 
> An issue that our left has tried so hard to pretend is just a few racist losers, toppling* MERKEL, *whom they have built up as the Leader of the Free World,
> 
> 
> would crush their little hearts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198622
> View attachment 198624
> View attachment 198625
> View attachment 198626
> View attachment 198627
> 
> Here is the full article link to it is Subscription, The Times of London is the only one I Subscribe to as I have a friend who is a journalist at The Times of London:
> 
> Merkel’s Last Stand
Click to expand...

The Globalist did this on purpose............knew it would bring chaos.............uprising..............it wasn't an accident............The EU needs to end..........and countries take up their own flag............nation and laws...........and currency.................and leave the IMF and globalist in the wake of it.................They are criminal in their actions and black mail against countries in the EU......................God Speed............


----------



## TheParser

I do NOT  understand why some people are criticizing the Italian voters so harshly.

I assume that many Italians look at the *un*pleasantness that open immigration has caused in the United States, the United Kingdom, France, and Germany. And they are thinking to themselves: "If Americans, Brits, French people, and German people want to vote for open-immigration legislators, then bless their little hearts.  But we Italians want to remain a culturally homogeneous country. Please respect our right to do so."


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This below to also add to our shutting down seven Mosques and in the process now of deporting 60 Imams.
> 
> So this is 5,040 Deported, we have now only 20,161 remaining in Secure Detention and on our approx calculations we will have all of them Deported by November.
> 
> View attachment 198605
> View attachment 198606
> View attachment 198607
> View attachment 198608
> 
> Here is the article the link to:
> 
> Austria: Deportations up 36 Percent Under Populist Interior Minister
Click to expand...




Great job. 


I can hardly wait until the good results of these policies start showing up in crime and employment stats. 

It will be more Truth for the morons on the Left to have to ignore.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF
> 
> View attachment 198314
> View attachment 198315
> View attachment 198316
> View attachment 198317
> View attachment 198318
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, but it's not xenophobia. That implies that the fears of what is happening is irrational.
> 
> 
> NOT being afraid of the results of Third World Immigration is the irrational act.
Click to expand...


The below a selection of today Friday's news reports, the drama it continue:

















Here is the full article link to:

Wounded Merkel backtracks in migrant crisis























Here is the full article link to:

Angela Merkel is fighting for her political life as party faces split over immigration











Here is the full article link to:

In Merkel migrant row, Germans back tough policies: poll - Breitbart


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF
> 
> View attachment 198314
> View attachment 198315
> View attachment 198316
> View attachment 198317
> View attachment 198318
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, but it's not xenophobia. That implies that the fears of what is happening is irrational.
> 
> 
> NOT being afraid of the results of Third World Immigration is the irrational act.
Click to expand...


We just ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch, we go forward with our own plannings working TOGETHER as a unit our collective European Patriotic Movement of Governments of national and SOVEREIGN nations on Thursday had another joint meeting, this meeting was requested by our Croatian Patriotic brothers and sisters, I provide the below article to read:














^^^^ Ignoring Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch again the Croatian Interior Minister Davor Božinović today in Berlin to meet Horst Seehofer.





Here is the full article link to:

Croatia: Due to Migrant Influx, Border Protection Should Be EU’s Priority


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198503
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, we know the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch will lose it. Do it. Get the fucking bitch out. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198506
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, within the next week do it. Get the fucking Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch out. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> End for Merkel? Power struggle with minister threatens to split coalition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Merkel's government fell, due to the immigration issue, it would hit US politics like a freight train.
> 
> 
> An issue that our left has tried so hard to pretend is just a few racist losers, toppling* MERKEL, *whom they have built up as the Leader of the Free World,
> 
> 
> would crush their little hearts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198622
> View attachment 198624
> View attachment 198625
> View attachment 198626
> View attachment 198627
> 
> Here is the full article link to it is Subscription, The Times of London is the only one I Subscribe to as I have a friend who is a journalist at The Times of London:
> 
> Merkel’s Last Stand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Globalist did this on purpose............knew it would bring chaos.............uprising..............it wasn't an accident............The EU needs to end..........and countries take up their own flag............nation and laws...........and currency.................and leave the IMF and globalist in the wake of it.................They are criminal in their actions and black mail against countries in the EU......................God Speed............
Click to expand...


And for anyone who thinks that President Emmanuel Macron gives a crap about the Kebabs and Sub Saharan African invaders they need to read below, this EVERYONE already know what Macron thinks about the invaders and what orders he give the French Border Police the orders basically are Zero Tolerance and GTFO to the invaders and also Oxfam can STFU and GTFO considering Oxfam as ALL the NGOs are the Peoples Traffickers.

The below type actions are why when Macron decide to shout at Matteo Salvini and Luigi Di Maio and Giuseppe Conte and Danilo Toninelli (the Italian Minister of Infrastructures and Transports and who in that capacity is in charge of the Italian Ports and the Italian Coast Guard), the below is why the Patriotic Government of Italy and Salvini especially shout in return at Macron and the French for hypocrisy in criticism of Italy closing Italian Ports to NGO Peoples Trafficking boats.

















Here is the full article link to:

Child migrants abused by French border guards, Oxfam claims


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198503
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, we know the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch will lose it. Do it. Get the fucking bitch out. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198506
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, within the next week do it. Get the fucking Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch out. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> End for Merkel? Power struggle with minister threatens to split coalition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Merkel's government fell, due to the immigration issue, it would hit US politics like a freight train.
> 
> 
> An issue that our left has tried so hard to pretend is just a few racist losers, toppling* MERKEL, *whom they have built up as the Leader of the Free World,
> 
> 
> would crush their little hearts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198622
> View attachment 198624
> View attachment 198625
> View attachment 198626
> View attachment 198627
> 
> Here is the full article link to it is Subscription, The Times of London is the only one I Subscribe to as I have a friend who is a journalist at The Times of London:
> 
> Merkel’s Last Stand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Globalist did this on purpose............knew it would bring chaos.............uprising..............it wasn't an accident............The EU needs to end..........and countries take up their own flag............nation and laws...........and currency.................and leave the IMF and globalist in the wake of it.................They are criminal in their actions and black mail against countries in the EU......................God Speed............
Click to expand...


It's HAPPENING, now French President Emmanuel Macron is supporting what WE have already suggested MONTHS ago that WE construct camps in Libya, there also talk that camps are constructed in Morocco and Tunisia for this crowd of savages. Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch is opposed to this, but NOBODY gives a crap what she thinks or wants and now Macron is coming to agree with Our Team, so Emmanuel you have been offered the Red Pill take it, we are more sexy and sophisticated on The Dark Side.

I add part of this plan is that if in the Mediterranean Italian ships notice boats with savage invaders in then THEY and NOT NGO Peoples Trafficking ships collect the savage invaders and take them to either Sardinia or Sicily where they immediately are put in secure detention centres that are already constructed and already contain savage invaders, from there at some point they are transfer to various other secure detention centres in Italy - also the Patriotic Government of Croatia are prepared to reopen their secure detention camp in Slavonski Brod which they close in 2016 but have commented they can reopen the Slavonski Brod secure detention camp can accomodate approx 15,000 savage invaders where they will be kept until they can be transfer to one of these to be constructed camps in Libya, Morocco and Tunisia.



 
















Here is the full article link to:

Italy, France back Africa asylum centres


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198503
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, we know the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch will lose it. Do it. Get the fucking bitch out. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198506
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, within the next week do it. Get the fucking Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch out. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> End for Merkel? Power struggle with minister threatens to split coalition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Merkel's government fell, due to the immigration issue, it would hit US politics like a freight train.
> 
> 
> An issue that our left has tried so hard to pretend is just a few racist losers, toppling* MERKEL, *whom they have built up as the Leader of the Free World,
> 
> 
> would crush their little hearts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198622
> View attachment 198624
> View attachment 198625
> View attachment 198626
> View attachment 198627
> 
> Here is the full article link to it is Subscription, The Times of London is the only one I Subscribe to as I have a friend who is a journalist at The Times of London:
> 
> Merkel’s Last Stand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Globalist did this on purpose............knew it would bring chaos.............uprising..............it wasn't an accident............The EU needs to end..........and countries take up their own flag............nation and laws...........and currency.................and leave the IMF and globalist in the wake of it.................They are criminal in their actions and black mail against countries in the EU......................God Speed............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's HAPPENING, now French President Emmanuel Macron is supporting what WE have already suggested MONTHS ago that WE construct camps in Libya, there also talk that camps are constructed in Morocco and Tunisia for this crowd of savages. Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch is opposed to this, but NOBODY gives a crap what she thinks or wants and now Macron is coming to agree with Our Team, so Emmanuel you have been offered the Red Pill take it, we are more sexy and sophisticated on The Dark Side.
> 
> I add part of this plan is that if in the Mediterranean Italian ships notice boats with savage invaders in then THEY and NOT NGO Peoples Trafficking ships collect the savage invaders and take them to either Sardinia or Sicily where they immediately are put in secure detention centres that are already constructed and already contain savage invaders, from there at some point they are transfer to various other secure detention centres in Italy - also the Patriotic Government of Croatia are prepared to reopen their secure detention camp in Slavonski Brod which they close in 2016 but have commented they can reopen the Slavonski Brod secure detention camp can accomodate approx 15,000 savage invaders where they will be kept until they can be transfer to one of these to be constructed camps in Libya, Morocco and Tunisia.
> 
> View attachment 198790
> View attachment 198792
> View attachment 198793
> View attachment 198794
> View attachment 198795
> View attachment 198796
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy, France back Africa asylum centres
Click to expand...


This was the idea of Sebastian he suggest this when he was still only our Foreign Minister in February 2017 and of course Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitchs Fat Commie Traitor Bitch Sigmar Gabriel said oh no we cannot have these precious Kebab and Sub Saharan African savages in secure North African camps we want them in Europa so they can rape and murder and cause trouble.

NOW Sebastian is in charge it is NOT February 2017 now and he is calling the shots and other Patriotic Governments on this Continent are agreeing that YES we are going to construct these secure camps in Libya, Morocco, Tunisia and EVEN French President Emmanuel Macron today announce that he supports this plan. Deus Vult. 




















^^^^ It would be destabilising in North Africa! You Traitor POS you think NOTHING and have ENCOURAGED the orchestrated invasion of OUR Continent so OUR Continent can be destabilised, well now you are not anything, you are being ignored, we will NOT allow this disruption of OUR Continent no longer, it is coming to an end. The beginning now starts. The beginning of the end. It is over. GTFO. This Continent has new leadership now, a leadership who LOVE OUR Continent and are NOT going to let it be destroyed and ruined.

Here is the full article from February 27 2017 the link to:

Austria's Kurz: Set up refugee camps in N Africa


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


>
















Here is the full article link to:

'We might have a new situation' German MP predicts Merkel could be OUSTED end of NEXT WEEK


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


>













Here is the full article link to:

Germany's Horst Seehofer fires head of BAMF migrant and refugee agency | DW | 15.06.2018


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198503
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, we know the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch will lose it. Do it. Get the fucking bitch out. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198506
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, within the next week do it. Get the fucking Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch out. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> End for Merkel? Power struggle with minister threatens to split coalition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Merkel's government fell, due to the immigration issue, it would hit US politics like a freight train.
> 
> 
> An issue that our left has tried so hard to pretend is just a few racist losers, toppling* MERKEL, *whom they have built up as the Leader of the Free World,
> 
> 
> would crush their little hearts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198622
> View attachment 198624
> View attachment 198625
> View attachment 198626
> View attachment 198627
> 
> Here is the full article link to it is Subscription, The Times of London is the only one I Subscribe to as I have a friend who is a journalist at The Times of London:
> 
> Merkel’s Last Stand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Globalist did this on purpose............knew it would bring chaos.............uprising..............it wasn't an accident............The EU needs to end..........and countries take up their own flag............nation and laws...........and currency.................and leave the IMF and globalist in the wake of it.................They are criminal in their actions and black mail against countries in the EU......................God Speed............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's HAPPENING, now French President Emmanuel Macron is supporting what WE have already suggested MONTHS ago that WE construct camps in Libya, there also talk that camps are constructed in Morocco and Tunisia for this crowd of savages. Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch is opposed to this, but NOBODY gives a crap what she thinks or wants and now Macron is coming to agree with Our Team, so Emmanuel you have been offered the Red Pill take it, we are more sexy and sophisticated on The Dark Side.
> 
> I add part of this plan is that if in the Mediterranean Italian ships notice boats with savage invaders in then THEY and NOT NGO Peoples Trafficking ships collect the savage invaders and take them to either Sardinia or Sicily where they immediately are put in secure detention centres that are already constructed and already contain savage invaders, from there at some point they are transfer to various other secure detention centres in Italy - also the Patriotic Government of Croatia are prepared to reopen their secure detention camp in Slavonski Brod which they close in 2016 but have commented they can reopen the Slavonski Brod secure detention camp can accomodate approx 15,000 savage invaders where they will be kept until they can be transfer to one of these to be constructed camps in Libya, Morocco and Tunisia.
> 
> View attachment 198790
> View attachment 198792
> View attachment 198793
> View attachment 198794
> View attachment 198795
> View attachment 198796
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy, France back Africa asylum centres
Click to expand...















Here is the full article link to:

Macron backs Italian call for ‘fortress Europe’


----------



## miketx

I wish we could keep them out of the US. Liberals are the most country destroying garbage on the planet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> I wish we could keep them out of the US. Liberals are the most country destroying garbage on the planet.



Well yes you have now MILLIONS of Muslims in the American nation because of Leftist Traitors and Cuckservative Traitors allowing them in and the Muslims in America are growing and you are not allowed to shut down the Mosques like WE are now shutting down the Mosques, you are not allowed to deport the Imams like WE are now deporting the Imams. What is America going to do? How is America going to stop the below from becoming more extreme than it already is, you have them praising Allah in FRONT of your Capitol Building WTF?!






^^^^ This THOUSANDS of Muslims praising Allah in FRONT of the American nations Capitol Building.

This below video 15,000 Muslims celebrating Eid Al-Fitr in Bensonhurst Park, I Google and this is a place in Brooklyn, New York, now when we think of Brooklyn, New York we think of Italian Americans, Polish Americans NOT Muslims, but because of Leftist Traitors and Cuckservative Traitors now you have this filth infesting and growing and taking over places that before for approx 100 years were Italian American, Polish American.





Here is the full article link to including the video the duration is approx one minute and one second:

15,000 Muslims celebrate Eid Al-Fitr in Bensonhurst Park











^^^^ I think this is not accurate, I have never read that Islam has been part of America's religious landscape since colonial days, your colonial days EVERYONE in the American nation was CHRISTIAN and NOT MUSLIM, the first landing in America were Puritans etc there were NO MUSLIMS on the Mayflower etc.









Here are more pictures from other places in the American nation that are being Islamised.









^^^^ This THOUSANDS of Muslims in an AMERICAN SPORTS STADIUM in Chicago.





^^^^ This THOUSANDS of Muslims in an AMERICAN SPORTS STADIUM in Chicago.









^^^^ This the Muslims on the STREET OUTDOORS in Harlem.

Here is the full article the link to:

These Photos Illustrate The Incredible Diversity Of Eid In America


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199051
> View attachment 199052
> View attachment 199053
> View attachment 199054
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> 'We might have a new situation' German MP predicts Merkel could be OUSTED end of NEXT WEEK
Click to expand...


Billy_Kinetta you should be Following THIS thread we have going here I have been posting about this situation since Wednesday night, Follow the thread then you will know what is going on.

My post from earlier today I already posted # 190

Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF
> 
> View attachment 198314
> View attachment 198315
> View attachment 198316
> View attachment 198317
> View attachment 198318
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, but it's not xenophobia. That implies that the fears of what is happening is irrational.
> 
> 
> NOT being afraid of the results of Third World Immigration is the irrational act.
Click to expand...


The new Patriotic Government of Italy with the Patriotic Interior Minister Matteo Salvini has now told two more NGO Peoples Trafficking ships to GTFO that Italian Ports are closed to them.











^^^^ Do NOT appreciate US warship ACTIVELY assisting the NGO Peoples Trafficking boat, The Donald needs to IMMEDIATELY instruct ALL American ships to IGNORE ALL NGO Peoples Trafficking boats. WTF?! European Patriots are attempting to stop this crap and America is what HELPING the NGOs to bring more savages to this Continent? Not acceptable, America GTFO OUR Continent go BACK to America already you have caused this situation when Obama fucked up Libya, this is when ALL the savages began doing these trips in boats from LIBYA that the NGOs assist with and now America is helping the NGOs AGAIN when WE are stopping the fucking boats! GTFO back to America already.

Here is the full article link to:

Italy bars two more refugee ships from ports











Here is the full article link to:

Italy's Salvini bans two more migrant rescue boats


----------



## koshergrl

Political Junky said:


> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.


This is fucking funny. They are more wary of this than of the invasion of Islam and the utter subjugation of their populations to Islam. 

No wonder they're always fucked. 

Anybody who argues the genetic, intrinsic superior intelligence of Europeans has a tough argument when one considers the shit they get themselves into every generation or so because of their abject refusal to deal with evil definitively.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have cause to be wary.
> 
> Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government
> 
> With Europe and markets watching anxiously, Italy edged toward its first populist government Monday as the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement and the right-wing League identified a 53-year-old law professor with no political experience as their pick to become the country's next premier.
> 
> 
> 
> This is fucking funny. They are more wary of this than of the invasion of Islam and the utter subjugation of their populations to Islam.
> 
> No wonder they're always fucked.
> 
> Anybody who argues the genetic, intrinsic superior intelligence of Europeans has a tough argument when one considers the shit they get themselves into every generation or so because of their abject refusal to deal with evil definitively.
Click to expand...


Um koshergrl you should read the rest of the thread, actually just read the last two pages and all my posts on them including the Screen Shots and links to articles I have provided and that should do it to eliminate the last part of your post. And also yes we do have a genetic, intrinsic superior intelligence, we are now in the process of dealing with a situation that was FORCED on us by Traitors, we can do this unlike America you CANNOT do what we are in the process of doing because of your Constitution which will NOT even allow you to shut down Mosques, deport Imams or tell hostile Muslims to GTFO, America is fucked unless you somehow have a way to get around that which chains you, 3,000 Mosques in America and MILLIONS of Muslims and you cannot do anything about that.

We CAN and WILL and are in the process of doing something about our situation as you will see if you read the last two pages of this thread.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The bane of the reactionary right and neo-fascists in Europe poses a particular threat to democracies which are ill-suited to address that threat, where citizens are subject to the rule of the people rather than the rule of law.

Consequently, the fear and ignorance of the people can become the law that is used to disadvantage immigrants, punish religious and ethnic minorities, and take from those disadvantaged their rights and protected liberties.  

The Brexit debacle is but one example of how the fear and ignorance of the people can have disastrous consequences.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The bane of the reactionary right and neo-fascists in Europe poses a particular threat to democracies which are ill-suited to address that threat, where citizens are subject to the rule of the people rather than the rule of law.
> 
> Consequently, the fear and ignorance of the people can become the law that is used to disadvantage immigrants, punish religious and ethnic minorities, and take from those disadvantaged their rights and protected liberties.
> 
> The Brexit debacle is but one example of how the fear and ignorance of the people can have disastrous consequences.



^^^^^ Oh STFU nobody is listening anymore to the above type horsecrap on MY Continent. The populations are DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTING OUR Right-Wing and Populists to GOVERN because the Liberal Democracy crap has RESULTED in MY Continent being subjected to feral savages who only want to come here as Economic Migrants to get welfare, there is nothing IGNORANT about our populations the opposite they have FINALLY woke up, they are now Woke and OUR Genie is now OUT of the bottle and it is STAYING OUT of the bottle WE are NOW the MAINSTREAM and it is now STAYING this way, we are getting stronger by the day now, nobody wants Leftists OR Cuckservatives on this Continent, the stupid British as usual are the only ones who still think Leftists and Cuckservatives are viable options to deal with these situations and the way the British have been dealing with Brexit illustrates that Britain needs something different but they do not have the testicles to go for it, they have a weak woman in Downing Street leading a Cuckservative Party and the ONLY alternative is the Far Left Jeremy Corbyn. They are Cucked AND Fucked.

*"the reactionary right and neo-fascists in Europe poses a particular threat to democracies" *

No the THREAT is from International Globalists who HATE Democracy, HATE the peoples and so much they want to import unlimited amounts of feral savages to disrupt and destroy.


----------



## eagle1462010

Migrants Are Stranded on a U.S. Warship With Nowhere to Go

ROME—There is a perfect Italian word for the situation the American warship USNS _Trenton_ finds itself in right now. _Intrappolata_. It means trapped, entangled and ensnared in a situation that is is going to prove very tricky to get out of.

On Tuesday, the _Trenton_, a _Spearhead_-class high-speed transport that is part of ongoing 6th Fleet military operations off the coast of Libya, came upon a migrant boat in distress and disintegrating. People were in the water. Several corpses were floating nearby. The _Trenton _called for help and, along with the German non-governmental organization Sea Watch whose ship was patrolling nearby, the American crew carried out the rescue of 40 African migrants and observed what appeared to be 12 people in the water who had died. The living are all on the American ship. The anonymous dead were left to the mercy of the elements.

“On June 12, 2018 USNS _Trenton,_ in accordance with its obligations under international law, rendered assistance to mariners in distress that it encountered while conducting routine operations in the Mediterranean Sea,” the Sixth Fleet said in an earlier statement. “Forty people have been recovered and are being provided food, water, and medical care on board Trenton. U.S. authorities are coordinating with our international partners to determine their ultimate disposition.”

On Thursday, the _Trenton_ got tired of waiting for the Italian Coast Guard central command to tell it what to do with the survivors and it left the area. The fate of the 40 survivors on board remains undetermined.


----------



## eagle1462010

As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............

As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Migrants Are Stranded on a U.S. Warship With Nowhere to Go
> 
> ROME—There is a perfect Italian word for the situation the American warship USNS _Trenton_ finds itself in right now. _Intrappolata_. It means trapped, entangled and ensnared in a situation that is is going to prove very tricky to get out of.
> 
> On Tuesday, the _Trenton_, a _Spearhead_-class high-speed transport that is part of ongoing 6th Fleet military operations off the coast of Libya, came upon a migrant boat in distress and disintegrating. People were in the water. Several corpses were floating nearby. The _Trenton _called for help and, along with the German non-governmental organization Sea Watch whose ship was patrolling nearby, the American crew carried out the rescue of 40 African migrants and observed what appeared to be 12 people in the water who had died. The living are all on the American ship. The anonymous dead were left to the mercy of the elements.
> 
> “On June 12, 2018 USNS _Trenton,_ in accordance with its obligations under international law, rendered assistance to mariners in distress that it encountered while conducting routine operations in the Mediterranean Sea,” the Sixth Fleet said in an earlier statement. “Forty people have been recovered and are being provided food, water, and medical care on board Trenton. U.S. authorities are coordinating with our international partners to determine their ultimate disposition.”
> 
> On Thursday, the _Trenton_ got tired of waiting for the Italian Coast Guard central command to tell it what to do with the survivors and it left the area. The fate of the 40 survivors on board remains undetermined.



^^^^ Look at the date of that article that was two days ago:





They are not stranded anymore, they have been transfer to a Turkish vessel which means that they will NOT be allowed to be taken to Italy as Matteo Salvini has told them to GTFO that Italian Ports are closed to them, see below:





^^^^ The above in my post # 196 link below to:

Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.



America had better make this the last such mission, our Governments are STOPPING these NGO Peoples Traffickers from transporting the Economic Migrants, we will NOT accept America interfering and HELPING the NGO Peoples Traffickers to transport the Economic Migrants, those American ships should stay away from the SAR positions (Search and Rescue positions) the SAR positions are where the NGO Peoples Traffickers wait to collect the savages from the smaller boats. If this continues then I can fully see OUR European naval ships doing a Naval Blockade of ALL the SAR positions off Libya AND Tunisia.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America had better make this the last such mission, our Governments are STOPPING these NGO Peoples Traffickers from transporting the Economic Migrants, we will NOT accept America interfering and HELPING the NGO Peoples Traffickers to transport the Economic Migrants, those American ships should stay away from the SAR positions (Search and Rescue positions) the SAR positions are where the NGO Peoples Traffickers wait to collect the savages from the smaller boats. If this continues then I can fully see OUR European naval ships doing a Naval Blockade of ALL the SAR positions off Libya AND Tunisia.
Click to expand...

As I said.......the Laws of the Sea outweigh any politics when people are in danger on the sea..........It is the LAW OF THE SEA........

Off Vietnam we picked up refugees and delivered them to Thailand...........they were in danger of drowning.....and we rendered aid.........

Sorry your mad at me...............but I did 10 years and have seen a lot of water in my time......The United States Navy are not politicians and our obligations to rescue people drowning are without question gonna happen.  Who knows where they will go..........back to Africa would be the correct answer...........but we are not going to sit by and let 40 people drown.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.



If The Donald said that ALL American ports were closed to NGO Peoples Trafficking boats and then European Navy ships begin collecting invaders from the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats that contain invaders who want to get into America what would you think? Would you think that European Navy ships were then now assisting the NGO Peoples Traffickers in helping invaders attempt to get into America AGAINST the orders of The Donald? Yes you would and you would be correct.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If The Donald said that ALL American ports were closed to NGO Peoples Trafficking boats and then European Navy ships begin collecting invaders from the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats that contain invaders who want to get into America what would you think? Would you think that European Navy ships were then now assisting the NGO Peoples Traffickers in helping invaders attempt to get into America AGAINST the orders of The Donald? Yes you would and you would be correct.
Click to expand...

We would not deliver them to America...........but we would not let them drown...........it's that simple............

There are rules for those on the sea..............always has been............we are not going to let them drown.......They could be deported or whatever...........but no way we stand by and let that happen................and it NEVER WILL..............


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America had better make this the last such mission, our Governments are STOPPING these NGO Peoples Traffickers from transporting the Economic Migrants, we will NOT accept America interfering and HELPING the NGO Peoples Traffickers to transport the Economic Migrants, those American ships should stay away from the SAR positions (Search and Rescue positions) the SAR positions are where the NGO Peoples Traffickers wait to collect the savages from the smaller boats. If this continues then I can fully see OUR European naval ships doing a Naval Blockade of ALL the SAR positions off Libya AND Tunisia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said.......the Laws of the Sea outweigh any politics when people are in danger on the sea..........It is the LAW OF THE SEA........
> 
> Off Vietnam we picked up refugees and delivered them to Thailand...........they were in danger of drowning.....and we rendered aid.........
> 
> Sorry your mad at me...............but I did 10 years and have seen a lot of water in my time......The United States Navy are not politicians and our obligations to rescue people drowning are without question gonna happen.  Who knows where they will go..........back to Africa would be the correct answer...........but we are not going to sit by and let 40 people drown.
Click to expand...


No I am not mad at you, I am mad that American Naval ships are now being used and abused by the NGO Peoples Traffickers who know for reasons you state those American Naval ships have to collect the savages, you can be sure that the NGO Peoples Traffickers now will utilise this abuse to the top effect, but they should be aware also that this situation is NOT going to be tolerated, the invaders are NOT getting IN, even IF OUR OWN vessels deliberately decide to collect the invaders from ANY American Naval ships then OUR OWN vessels with the human cargo on will take them BACK to Libya and give them to the Libyan Armed Forces to incarcerate as they are already incarcerating huge amounts of them.

Re. Vietnam yes you take them to Thailand you did NOT take them to America OR hand them to another party to take them to America or attempt to.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blog: UNCLOS and the Duty to Render Assistance

“Article 98 (1) of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea 1982 (UNCLOS) requires masters of vessels sailing under the flag of signatory States to render assistance to those in distress at sea. It is primarily a State duty fulfilled by the master of the vessel. The master is freed from this requirement only in circumstances where the assisting vessel, the crew or the passengers on board would be seriously endangered as a result of rendering assistance to those in distress.

“Other international conventions iterate this requirement and the attendant limitation. Regulation V/33 of the International Convention for the Safety of Life at Sea 1974 (SOLAS) imposes an obligation on masters of vessels who are in a position to provide assistance to do so. Further, Chapter 2.1.10 of the International Convention on Maritime Search and Rescue 1979 (SAR) obliges States Party to the Convention to ensure that assistance is provided to any person in distress at sea, “regardless of the nationality or status of such a person or the circumstances in which that person is found”.

“Finally, the position at treaty law with respect to the duty to render assistance is a general reflection of customary international maritime law. This means that masters of vessels flying the flag of non-signatory States are also required to render assistance where safe and able to do so.

“The law is therefore clear. States, both signatories and non-signatories to the above conventions, are duty bound to ensure those in distress at sea are rendered assistance on a non-discriminatory basis. Whether vessels sailing under their flag operate in either a private or public capacity, the requirements incumbent upon the masters of the vessels are the same.

“As a vessel flying the flag of Germany, a State party to all the above conventions, the Sea Watch will ensure that it fulfils all duties incumbent upon it under international law.”


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Blog: UNCLOS and the Duty to Render Assistance
> 
> “Article 98 (1) of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea 1982 (UNCLOS) requires masters of vessels sailing under the flag of signatory States to render assistance to those in distress at sea. It is primarily a State duty fulfilled by the master of the vessel. The master is freed from this requirement only in circumstances where the assisting vessel, the crew or the passengers on board would be seriously endangered as a result of rendering assistance to those in distress.
> 
> “Other international conventions iterate this requirement and the attendant limitation. Regulation V/33 of the International Convention for the Safety of Life at Sea 1974 (SOLAS) imposes an obligation on masters of vessels who are in a position to provide assistance to do so. Further, Chapter 2.1.10 of the International Convention on Maritime Search and Rescue 1979 (SAR) obliges States Party to the Convention to ensure that assistance is provided to any person in distress at sea, “regardless of the nationality or status of such a person or the circumstances in which that person is found”.
> 
> “Finally, the position at treaty law with respect to the duty to render assistance is a general reflection of customary international maritime law. This means that masters of vessels flying the flag of non-signatory States are also required to render assistance where safe and able to do so.
> 
> “The law is therefore clear. States, both signatories and non-signatories to the above conventions, are duty bound to ensure those in distress at sea are rendered assistance on a non-discriminatory basis. Whether vessels sailing under their flag operate in either a private or public capacity, the requirements incumbent upon the masters of the vessels are the same.
> 
> “As a vessel flying the flag of Germany, a State party to all the above conventions, the Sea Watch will ensure that it fulfils all duties incumbent upon it under international law.”



Yes I know about this and also I know that the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats are going to fully abuse it.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America had better make this the last such mission, our Governments are STOPPING these NGO Peoples Traffickers from transporting the Economic Migrants, we will NOT accept America interfering and HELPING the NGO Peoples Traffickers to transport the Economic Migrants, those American ships should stay away from the SAR positions (Search and Rescue positions) the SAR positions are where the NGO Peoples Traffickers wait to collect the savages from the smaller boats. If this continues then I can fully see OUR European naval ships doing a Naval Blockade of ALL the SAR positions off Libya AND Tunisia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said.......the Laws of the Sea outweigh any politics when people are in danger on the sea..........It is the LAW OF THE SEA........
> 
> Off Vietnam we picked up refugees and delivered them to Thailand...........they were in danger of drowning.....and we rendered aid.........
> 
> Sorry your mad at me...............but I did 10 years and have seen a lot of water in my time......The United States Navy are not politicians and our obligations to rescue people drowning are without question gonna happen.  Who knows where they will go..........back to Africa would be the correct answer...........but we are not going to sit by and let 40 people drown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not mad at you, I am mad that American Naval ships are now being used and abused by the NGO Peoples Traffickers who know for reasons you state those American Naval ships have to collect the savages, you can be sure that the NGO Peoples Traffickers now will utilise this abuse to the top effect, but they should be aware also that this situation is NOT going to be tolerated, the invaders are NOT getting IN, even IF OUR OWN vessels deliberately decide to collect the invaders from ANY American Naval ships then OUR OWN vessels with the human cargo on will take them BACK to Libya and give them to the Libyan Armed Forces to incarcerate as they are already incarcerating huge amounts of them.
> 
> Re. Vietnam yes you take them to Thailand you did NOT take them to America OR hand them to another party to take them to America or attempt to.
Click to expand...

The Law of the Sea will be obeyed.............that has always been the case..........whether Navy or Civilian..............

The Sea is a very rough place............and those who sail it must render aid.............The Politics aren't even taken into consideration.........


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blog: UNCLOS and the Duty to Render Assistance
> 
> “Article 98 (1) of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea 1982 (UNCLOS) requires masters of vessels sailing under the flag of signatory States to render assistance to those in distress at sea. It is primarily a State duty fulfilled by the master of the vessel. The master is freed from this requirement only in circumstances where the assisting vessel, the crew or the passengers on board would be seriously endangered as a result of rendering assistance to those in distress.
> 
> “Other international conventions iterate this requirement and the attendant limitation. Regulation V/33 of the International Convention for the Safety of Life at Sea 1974 (SOLAS) imposes an obligation on masters of vessels who are in a position to provide assistance to do so. Further, Chapter 2.1.10 of the International Convention on Maritime Search and Rescue 1979 (SAR) obliges States Party to the Convention to ensure that assistance is provided to any person in distress at sea, “regardless of the nationality or status of such a person or the circumstances in which that person is found”.
> 
> “Finally, the position at treaty law with respect to the duty to render assistance is a general reflection of customary international maritime law. This means that masters of vessels flying the flag of non-signatory States are also required to render assistance where safe and able to do so.
> 
> “The law is therefore clear. States, both signatories and non-signatories to the above conventions, are duty bound to ensure those in distress at sea are rendered assistance on a non-discriminatory basis. Whether vessels sailing under their flag operate in either a private or public capacity, the requirements incumbent upon the masters of the vessels are the same.
> 
> “As a vessel flying the flag of Germany, a State party to all the above conventions, the Sea Watch will ensure that it fulfils all duties incumbent upon it under international law.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know about this and also I know that the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats are going to fully abuse it.
Click to expand...

Perhaps.........they sink their ships near us and force crap.............wouldn't think they'd sink the boat on purpose but it's possible.........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If The Donald said that ALL American ports were closed to NGO Peoples Trafficking boats and then European Navy ships begin collecting invaders from the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats that contain invaders who want to get into America what would you think? Would you think that European Navy ships were then now assisting the NGO Peoples Traffickers in helping invaders attempt to get into America AGAINST the orders of The Donald? Yes you would and you would be correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We would not deliver them to America...........but we would not let them drown...........it's that simple............
> 
> There are rules for those on the sea..............always has been............we are not going to let them drown.......They could be deported or whatever...........but no way we stand by and let that happen................and it NEVER WILL..............
Click to expand...


The solution is that they STOP getting into boats, they are going to be FORCIBLY stopped anyhow now, once we set up the operations in Libya and Tunisia that I have already posted links to about a few pages back, once that operation is set it is DESIGNED to FORCIBLY prevent the invaders from getting ANYWHERE NEAR a boat to begin with. They will be stopped. They are going to be stopped. This getting into boats is now going to be brought to an end. Period.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If The Donald said that ALL American ports were closed to NGO Peoples Trafficking boats and then European Navy ships begin collecting invaders from the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats that contain invaders who want to get into America what would you think? Would you think that European Navy ships were then now assisting the NGO Peoples Traffickers in helping invaders attempt to get into America AGAINST the orders of The Donald? Yes you would and you would be correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We would not deliver them to America...........but we would not let them drown...........it's that simple............
> 
> There are rules for those on the sea..............always has been............we are not going to let them drown.......They could be deported or whatever...........but no way we stand by and let that happen................and it NEVER WILL..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The solution is that they STOP getting into boats, they are going to be FORCIBLY stopped anyhow now, once we set up the operations in Libya and Tunisia that I have already posted links to about a few pages back, once that operation is set it is DESIGNED to FORCIBLY prevent the invaders from getting ANYWHERE NEAR a boat to begin with. They will be stopped. They are going to be stopped. This getting into boats is now going to be brought to an end. Period.
Click to expand...

Well that would take us out of the equation.................and we would not be HONOR BOUND to perform rescues at sea.............Blockade them,......and stop the invasion .............I agree..........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blog: UNCLOS and the Duty to Render Assistance
> 
> “Article 98 (1) of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea 1982 (UNCLOS) requires masters of vessels sailing under the flag of signatory States to render assistance to those in distress at sea. It is primarily a State duty fulfilled by the master of the vessel. The master is freed from this requirement only in circumstances where the assisting vessel, the crew or the passengers on board would be seriously endangered as a result of rendering assistance to those in distress.
> 
> “Other international conventions iterate this requirement and the attendant limitation. Regulation V/33 of the International Convention for the Safety of Life at Sea 1974 (SOLAS) imposes an obligation on masters of vessels who are in a position to provide assistance to do so. Further, Chapter 2.1.10 of the International Convention on Maritime Search and Rescue 1979 (SAR) obliges States Party to the Convention to ensure that assistance is provided to any person in distress at sea, “regardless of the nationality or status of such a person or the circumstances in which that person is found”.
> 
> “Finally, the position at treaty law with respect to the duty to render assistance is a general reflection of customary international maritime law. This means that masters of vessels flying the flag of non-signatory States are also required to render assistance where safe and able to do so.
> 
> “The law is therefore clear. States, both signatories and non-signatories to the above conventions, are duty bound to ensure those in distress at sea are rendered assistance on a non-discriminatory basis. Whether vessels sailing under their flag operate in either a private or public capacity, the requirements incumbent upon the masters of the vessels are the same.
> 
> “As a vessel flying the flag of Germany, a State party to all the above conventions, the Sea Watch will ensure that it fulfils all duties incumbent upon it under international law.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know about this and also I know that the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats are going to fully abuse it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps.........they sink their ships near us and force crap.............wouldn't think they'd sink the boat on purpose but it's possible.........
Click to expand...


They have been doing that for a while some of that crowd, deliberately sink their own boats when they are informed that a ship is within reach, they ALL have mobile phones they are IN CONTACT with the NGOs they ALL have the signal which the NGOs have already given to them, this is a PLANNED operation and has been for nearly a year, they do something to their OWN BOATS when they are informed by the NGOs that a ship is VERY near to them and so that ship will collect them.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blog: UNCLOS and the Duty to Render Assistance
> 
> “Article 98 (1) of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea 1982 (UNCLOS) requires masters of vessels sailing under the flag of signatory States to render assistance to those in distress at sea. It is primarily a State duty fulfilled by the master of the vessel. The master is freed from this requirement only in circumstances where the assisting vessel, the crew or the passengers on board would be seriously endangered as a result of rendering assistance to those in distress.
> 
> “Other international conventions iterate this requirement and the attendant limitation. Regulation V/33 of the International Convention for the Safety of Life at Sea 1974 (SOLAS) imposes an obligation on masters of vessels who are in a position to provide assistance to do so. Further, Chapter 2.1.10 of the International Convention on Maritime Search and Rescue 1979 (SAR) obliges States Party to the Convention to ensure that assistance is provided to any person in distress at sea, “regardless of the nationality or status of such a person or the circumstances in which that person is found”.
> 
> “Finally, the position at treaty law with respect to the duty to render assistance is a general reflection of customary international maritime law. This means that masters of vessels flying the flag of non-signatory States are also required to render assistance where safe and able to do so.
> 
> “The law is therefore clear. States, both signatories and non-signatories to the above conventions, are duty bound to ensure those in distress at sea are rendered assistance on a non-discriminatory basis. Whether vessels sailing under their flag operate in either a private or public capacity, the requirements incumbent upon the masters of the vessels are the same.
> 
> “As a vessel flying the flag of Germany, a State party to all the above conventions, the Sea Watch will ensure that it fulfils all duties incumbent upon it under international law.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know about this and also I know that the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats are going to fully abuse it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps.........they sink their ships near us and force crap.............wouldn't think they'd sink the boat on purpose but it's possible.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have been doing that for a while some of that crowd, deliberately sink their own boats when they are informed that a ship is within reach, they ALL have mobile phones they are IN CONTACT with the NGOs they ALL have the signal which the NGOs have already given to them, this is a PLANNED operation and has been for nearly a year, they do something to their OWN BOATS when they are informed by the NGOs that a ship is VERY near to them and so that ship will collect them.
Click to expand...

That is savage................and utter BS..........Blockade away...........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If The Donald said that ALL American ports were closed to NGO Peoples Trafficking boats and then European Navy ships begin collecting invaders from the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats that contain invaders who want to get into America what would you think? Would you think that European Navy ships were then now assisting the NGO Peoples Traffickers in helping invaders attempt to get into America AGAINST the orders of The Donald? Yes you would and you would be correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We would not deliver them to America...........but we would not let them drown...........it's that simple............
> 
> There are rules for those on the sea..............always has been............we are not going to let them drown.......They could be deported or whatever...........but no way we stand by and let that happen................and it NEVER WILL..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The solution is that they STOP getting into boats, they are going to be FORCIBLY stopped anyhow now, once we set up the operations in Libya and Tunisia that I have already posted links to about a few pages back, once that operation is set it is DESIGNED to FORCIBLY prevent the invaders from getting ANYWHERE NEAR a boat to begin with. They will be stopped. They are going to be stopped. This getting into boats is now going to be brought to an end. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that would take us out of the equation.................and we would not be HONOR BOUND to perform rescues at sea.............Blockade them,......and stop the invasion .............I agree..........
Click to expand...


I was discussing this situation the other night with my CO and some others and my CO say that in the end it will be that various European Navy ships are going to do a Naval Blockade off both Libya and Tunisia and also he said he thinks Morocco.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As ex Navy who has been involved with at Sea Rescue in the South China Sea..........the laws of the Sea Outweigh the laws of politics...........At Sea we have an obligation to save those in peril............in this case 12 had already died...........40 were saved.................the United States Navy is not about Politics.........It is about Sea Power and protect the lines of transportation around the globe...............
> 
> As not being political.........the obligation to save the lives at sea are ALWAYS A PRIORITY.........and that will never change...........In regards to Italy not wanting the flood of refugees to continue.............I am in agreement and always have been............but the members of the USS Trenton were Honor bound by the code of the Sea to rescue people drowning..............And have nothing to apologize about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If The Donald said that ALL American ports were closed to NGO Peoples Trafficking boats and then European Navy ships begin collecting invaders from the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats that contain invaders who want to get into America what would you think? Would you think that European Navy ships were then now assisting the NGO Peoples Traffickers in helping invaders attempt to get into America AGAINST the orders of The Donald? Yes you would and you would be correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We would not deliver them to America...........but we would not let them drown...........it's that simple............
> 
> There are rules for those on the sea..............always has been............we are not going to let them drown.......They could be deported or whatever...........but no way we stand by and let that happen................and it NEVER WILL..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The solution is that they STOP getting into boats, they are going to be FORCIBLY stopped anyhow now, once we set up the operations in Libya and Tunisia that I have already posted links to about a few pages back, once that operation is set it is DESIGNED to FORCIBLY prevent the invaders from getting ANYWHERE NEAR a boat to begin with. They will be stopped. They are going to be stopped. This getting into boats is now going to be brought to an end. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that would take us out of the equation.................and we would not be HONOR BOUND to perform rescues at sea.............Blockade them,......and stop the invasion .............I agree..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was discussing this situation the other night with my CO and some others and my CO say that in the end it will be that various European Navy ships are going to do a Naval Blockade off both Libya and Tunisia and also he said he thinks Morocco.
Click to expand...

Blockades do work...............if they keep coming then it may be very necessary...........


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF
> 
> View attachment 198314
> View attachment 198315
> View attachment 198316
> View attachment 198317
> View attachment 198318
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, but it's not xenophobia. That implies that the fears of what is happening is irrational.
> 
> 
> NOT being afraid of the results of Third World Immigration is the irrational act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new Patriotic Government of Italy with the Patriotic Interior Minister Matteo Salvini has now told two more NGO Peoples Trafficking ships to GTFO that Italian Ports are closed to them.
> 
> View attachment 199106
> View attachment 199107
> View attachment 199108
> 
> ^^^^ Do NOT appreciate US warship ACTIVELY assisting the NGO Peoples Trafficking boat, The Donald needs to IMMEDIATELY instruct ALL American ships to IGNORE ALL NGO Peoples Trafficking boats. WTF?! European Patriots are attempting to stop this crap and America is what HELPING the NGOs to bring more savages to this Continent? Not acceptable, America GTFO OUR Continent go BACK to America already you have caused this situation when Obama fucked up Libya, this is when ALL the savages began doing these trips in boats from LIBYA that the NGOs assist with and now America is helping the NGOs AGAIN when WE are stopping the fucking boats! GTFO back to America already.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy bars two more refugee ships from ports
> 
> View attachment 199109
> View attachment 199110
> View attachment 199111
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy's Salvini bans two more migrant rescue boats
Click to expand...



As a life long republican and repeat Trump donator, I have just emailed the White House demanding Trump order the Navy to stop helping those ships get to Europe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If The Donald said that ALL American ports were closed to NGO Peoples Trafficking boats and then European Navy ships begin collecting invaders from the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats that contain invaders who want to get into America what would you think? Would you think that European Navy ships were then now assisting the NGO Peoples Traffickers in helping invaders attempt to get into America AGAINST the orders of The Donald? Yes you would and you would be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We would not deliver them to America...........but we would not let them drown...........it's that simple............
> 
> There are rules for those on the sea..............always has been............we are not going to let them drown.......They could be deported or whatever...........but no way we stand by and let that happen................and it NEVER WILL..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The solution is that they STOP getting into boats, they are going to be FORCIBLY stopped anyhow now, once we set up the operations in Libya and Tunisia that I have already posted links to about a few pages back, once that operation is set it is DESIGNED to FORCIBLY prevent the invaders from getting ANYWHERE NEAR a boat to begin with. They will be stopped. They are going to be stopped. This getting into boats is now going to be brought to an end. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that would take us out of the equation.................and we would not be HONOR BOUND to perform rescues at sea.............Blockade them,......and stop the invasion .............I agree..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was discussing this situation the other night with my CO and some others and my CO say that in the end it will be that various European Navy ships are going to do a Naval Blockade off both Libya and Tunisia and also he said he thinks Morocco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blockades do work...............if they keep coming then it may be very necessary...........
Click to expand...


We are already in the process now of getting ready to crack the whip on these NGO Peoples Trafficking boats, now even the Prime Minister of Malta Joseph Muscat is agreeing with what Our Team have been demanding for some time. When they refer to the NGO Peoples Trafficking boats need to be Regulated they are actually meaning they are going to be Seized. What is going to occur now is the plan not to have random seizures of these NGO Peoples Trafficking boats instead the plan is going to be that ALL NGO Peoples Trafficking boats are going to be seized.








Here is the full article link to:

NGOs operating migrant rescue boats must be regulated – PM

There already have been random NGO Peoples Trafficking boats seized, an example of the below:








Here is the full article the link to:

Italy impounds NGO rescue ship and sends navy patrol boat to Libya


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF
> 
> View attachment 198314
> View attachment 198315
> View attachment 198316
> View attachment 198317
> View attachment 198318
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, but it's not xenophobia. That implies that the fears of what is happening is irrational.
> 
> 
> NOT being afraid of the results of Third World Immigration is the irrational act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new Patriotic Government of Italy with the Patriotic Interior Minister Matteo Salvini has now told two more NGO Peoples Trafficking ships to GTFO that Italian Ports are closed to them.
> 
> View attachment 199106
> View attachment 199107
> View attachment 199108
> 
> ^^^^ Do NOT appreciate US warship ACTIVELY assisting the NGO Peoples Trafficking boat, The Donald needs to IMMEDIATELY instruct ALL American ships to IGNORE ALL NGO Peoples Trafficking boats. WTF?! European Patriots are attempting to stop this crap and America is what HELPING the NGOs to bring more savages to this Continent? Not acceptable, America GTFO OUR Continent go BACK to America already you have caused this situation when Obama fucked up Libya, this is when ALL the savages began doing these trips in boats from LIBYA that the NGOs assist with and now America is helping the NGOs AGAIN when WE are stopping the fucking boats! GTFO back to America already.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy bars two more refugee ships from ports
> 
> View attachment 199109
> View attachment 199110
> View attachment 199111
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy's Salvini bans two more migrant rescue boats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a life long republican and repeat Trump donator, I have just emailed the White House demanding Trump order the Navy to stop helping those ships get to Europe.
Click to expand...


Thank you Correll this is appreciated and you have our respect


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF
> 
> View attachment 198314
> View attachment 198315
> View attachment 198316
> View attachment 198317
> View attachment 198318
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, but it's not xenophobia. That implies that the fears of what is happening is irrational.
> 
> 
> NOT being afraid of the results of Third World Immigration is the irrational act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new Patriotic Government of Italy with the Patriotic Interior Minister Matteo Salvini has now told two more NGO Peoples Trafficking ships to GTFO that Italian Ports are closed to them.
> 
> View attachment 199106
> View attachment 199107
> View attachment 199108
> 
> ^^^^ Do NOT appreciate US warship ACTIVELY assisting the NGO Peoples Trafficking boat, The Donald needs to IMMEDIATELY instruct ALL American ships to IGNORE ALL NGO Peoples Trafficking boats. WTF?! European Patriots are attempting to stop this crap and America is what HELPING the NGOs to bring more savages to this Continent? Not acceptable, America GTFO OUR Continent go BACK to America already you have caused this situation when Obama fucked up Libya, this is when ALL the savages began doing these trips in boats from LIBYA that the NGOs assist with and now America is helping the NGOs AGAIN when WE are stopping the fucking boats! GTFO back to America already.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy bars two more refugee ships from ports
> 
> View attachment 199109
> View attachment 199110
> View attachment 199111
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy's Salvini bans two more migrant rescue boats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a life long republican and repeat Trump donator, I have just emailed the White House demanding Trump order the Navy to stop helping those ships get to Europe.
Click to expand...


This is ALL Obamas fault, he fucked up Libya then abandon Libya to total chaos and into that chaos a vacuum occur and into that vacuum CRIMINAL GANGS appear a network of CRIMINAL GANGS to People Traffick invaders from ALL of Sub Saharan Africa into boats working with the NGOs who get a FINANCIAL CUT from the criminal gangs to taxi the invaders across the Mediterranean to our Continent, we NEVER had this situation UNTIL Obama fucked up Libya.

Also I add the invaders from the Middle East ALSO the fault of Obama, he dropped the ball on Syria, he abandoned Iraq, WE wanted specific Protected Zones along with Syrian-Turkey border where camps would be established that any fleeing Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan etc would be CONTAINED IN the Protected Zones but Obama veto this and say no and so what occur was that HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS instead go into Turkey and from Turkey onto boats provided by the NGOs and the NGOs also travel with the invaders and get them onto the Greek Islands so they then can be Trafficked onto OUR Continent.

ALL OBAMAS FAULT ROT IN HELL OBAMA. We did NOT have this ORCHESTRATED Migrant Crisis UNTIL Obama deliberately fucked up Libya and dropped the ball on Syria and Iraq. And Obama did this because he's a Leftist and HATES OUR Continent just like he HATES America, just like ALL Leftists HATE OUR Continent, just like ALL Leftists HATE America. And why do they? Because of The Slave Trade and Colonialism and they in their evil insanity THINK that OUR Continent and America HAVE to be destroyed by allowing UNLIMITED amounts of savages from Third World Shit Holes in.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS HAPPENING! The inevitable has happened the SHTF
> 
> View attachment 198314
> View attachment 198315
> View attachment 198316
> View attachment 198317
> View attachment 198318
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> EU migration row boils over as Italy and France trade insults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, but it's not xenophobia. That implies that the fears of what is happening is irrational.
> 
> 
> NOT being afraid of the results of Third World Immigration is the irrational act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new Patriotic Government of Italy with the Patriotic Interior Minister Matteo Salvini has now told two more NGO Peoples Trafficking ships to GTFO that Italian Ports are closed to them.
> 
> View attachment 199106
> View attachment 199107
> View attachment 199108
> 
> ^^^^ Do NOT appreciate US warship ACTIVELY assisting the NGO Peoples Trafficking boat, The Donald needs to IMMEDIATELY instruct ALL American ships to IGNORE ALL NGO Peoples Trafficking boats. WTF?! European Patriots are attempting to stop this crap and America is what HELPING the NGOs to bring more savages to this Continent? Not acceptable, America GTFO OUR Continent go BACK to America already you have caused this situation when Obama fucked up Libya, this is when ALL the savages began doing these trips in boats from LIBYA that the NGOs assist with and now America is helping the NGOs AGAIN when WE are stopping the fucking boats! GTFO back to America already.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy bars two more refugee ships from ports
> 
> View attachment 199109
> View attachment 199110
> View attachment 199111
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Italy's Salvini bans two more migrant rescue boats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a life long republican and repeat Trump donator, I have just emailed the White House demanding Trump order the Navy to stop helping those ships get to Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is ALL Obamas fault, he fucked up Libya then abandon Libya to total chaos and into that chaos a vacuum occur and into that vacuum CRIMINAL GANGS appear a network of CRIMINAL GANGS to People Traffick invaders from ALL of Sub Saharan Africa into boats working with the NGOs who get a FINANCIAL CUT from the criminal gangs to taxi the invaders across the Mediterranean to our Continent, we NEVER had this situation UNTIL Obama fucked up Libya.
> 
> Also I add the invaders from the Middle East ALSO the fault of Obama, he dropped the ball on Syria, he abandoned Iraq, WE wanted specific Protected Zones along with Syrian-Turkey border where camps would be established that any fleeing Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan etc would be CONTAINED IN the Protected Zones but Obama veto this and say no and so what occur was that HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS instead go into Turkey and from Turkey onto boats provided by the NGOs and the NGOs also travel with the invaders and get them onto the Greek Islands so they then can be Trafficked onto OUR Continent.
> 
> ALL OBAMAS FAULT ROT IN HELL OBAMA. We did NOT have this ORCHESTRATED Migrant Crisis UNTIL Obama deliberately fucked up Libya and dropped the ball on Syria and Iraq. And Obama did this because he's a Leftist and HATES OUR Continent just like he HATES America, just like ALL Leftists HATE OUR Continent, just like ALL Leftists HATE America. And why do they? Because of The Slave Trade and Colonialism and they in their evil insanity THINK that OUR Continent and America HAVE to be destroyed by allowing UNLIMITED amounts of savages from Third World Shit Holes in.
Click to expand...



I voted against him both times. And winced every time I heard of him doing ANYTHING with foreign policy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...


My brother two years in age younger than me he begin working today Monday for our Interior Ministry, he is an Archaeologist he has a Degree in Archaeology and has been often in Egypt but because of Papa and Karoline Edtstadler my brother was asked did he want to work for our Interior Minister Herbert Kickl so he say okay and he begin today we have just texted and I say to him to keep me informed of situations and he say okay, I will give updates if permitted about what is happening re. our removal of Imams and shutting Mosques etc that is if I get permission I would not post about anything that is confidential of course.

I posted last year about Karoline Edtstadler to explain, here is the link to my post:

Austrian "far right" joins coalition to govern!

I already have posted about my brother two years in age older than me who works for our BVT, my family this generation continue our long in several Centuries Patriotic service to our nation, there has only ever been Patriots in this family. We are very proud that now two brothers in positions to keep track of and have full access to information on Immigrants in our nation, this both legal and of course illegal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198239
> 
> I posted the above comments last night, for everyone to ignore the Commie Lesbo Traitor bitch and less than 24 hours later it is happening! Going Rogue:
> 
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> 
> Here in the full article the link to:
> 
> German, Italian, Austrian ministers seek 'axis' on migrant policy
> 
> View attachment 198246
> View attachment 198247
> 
> ^^^^ Read that Sebastian went to Berlin and hold a news conference with Horst Seehofer to announce they are going to form an Axis TOGETHER with Italy AGAINST the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> ^^^^ And that they secretly already formed this Axis behind the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch back. MEGA!
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> German Interior Minister forms 'axis' with Austria, Italy against Merkel
> 
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198258
> 
> ^^^ CDU now siding with CSU AND Sebastian against the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch.
> 
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260
> 
> Here is the full article the link to:
> 
> Merkel dealt humiliating blow by own party in refugee policy row
> 
> miketx Marion Morrison HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I hope this brings down Merkel! That would be awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198503
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, we know the Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch will lose it. Do it. Get the fucking bitch out. Do it.
> 
> View attachment 198506
> 
> ^^^^ Do the vote of confidence, within the next week do it. Get the fucking Commie Lesbo Traitor Bitch out. Do it.
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> End for Merkel? Power struggle with minister threatens to split coalition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Merkel's government fell, due to the immigration issue, it would hit US politics like a freight train.
> 
> 
> An issue that our left has tried so hard to pretend is just a few racist losers, toppling* MERKEL, *whom they have built up as the Leader of the Free World,
> 
> 
> would crush their little hearts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 198622
> View attachment 198624
> View attachment 198625
> View attachment 198626
> View attachment 198627
> 
> Here is the full article link to it is Subscription, The Times of London is the only one I Subscribe to as I have a friend who is a journalist at The Times of London:
> 
> Merkel’s Last Stand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Globalist did this on purpose............knew it would bring chaos.............uprising..............it wasn't an accident............The EU needs to end..........and countries take up their own flag............nation and laws...........and currency.................and leave the IMF and globalist in the wake of it.................They are criminal in their actions and black mail against countries in the EU......................God Speed............
Click to expand...


Now Belgium supports us, Belgian Government is a Right-Wing Conservative Coalition.





^^^^ Theo is correct and correct that only approx 15% of peoples on this Continent support Open Borders also that we who do NOT support Open Borders not racist but rational.





^^^^ Our EU Presidency it begin July 1.

Here is the full article link to:

Belgian minister: Europe needs Australian approach to migration

For our American friends who might not know about all of our Patriotic Political Partys etc, Theo Francken is in the N-VA they are a Nationalist Conservative party and are the largest party both in Belgium as a nation and also the largest party in the Right-Wing Conservative Coalition Government of Belgium:

New Flemish Alliance - Wikipedia

The leader of the party is Bart De Wever:

Bart De Wever - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197562
> View attachment 197563
> 
> Here is the full article:
> 
> Trump: Italy's populist prime minister to visit White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
Click to expand...


This as I have attempt to do regarding our situation that involve our Collective Patriotic Governments, I post all new updates in this thread I do this instead of posting new threads each time there are updates, this way the forum does not get crowded with new threads.

So we have several exciting days ahead that involve our European Patriotic Movement from today Wednesday and tomorrow Thursday etc

Today Wednesday our Herbert Kickl (FPÖ) and HC Strache (FPÖ) have been in Rome, Italy meeting with our friend the Minister of The Interior in the new Patriotic Government of Italy Matteo Salvini (Lega), they meet at the beautiful Palazzo del Viminale which has been the HQ of the Italian Ministry of The Interior since 1925, for those who have the interest in history I add that the first Italian Minister of The Interior to work from the Palazzo del Viminale was Luigi Federzoni from August 20 1925-November 6 1926.





At the same time that Herbert and HC were in Rome meeting Matteo Salvini, Sebastian (ÖVP) was meeting Markus Söder (CSU)














Here is the full article link to:

Bavaria's Markus Söder and Austria's Sebastian Kurz unite on migration | DW | 20.06.2018

Today Wednesday our friend Viktor Orbán (Fidesz) and the Hungarian Parliament with a Fidesz Super Majority adopted the legislation criminalising ANYONE who assists any Kebabs or Sub Saharan African invaders, this makes it criminal to offer them legal advice, offer them food, offer them liquids to drink, offer to give them money, offer to hide them, offer to inform them where to hide to escape capture etc it also criminalises NGO Peoples Trafficking groups. If ANYONE found guilty of any of the above offences in Hungary they now face up to ONE YEAR in prison. In addition NGO Peoples Trafficking groups will be subjected to a 25% Tax to operate.

The Patriotic Government of Hungary passed the below legislation on World Refugee Day 
To World Refugee Day European Patriots have THIS message 














Here is the full article link to:

Hungary adopts law penalising migrant aid groups

Here is another link to:

Hungary approves 'STOP Soros' law, defying EU, rights groups

Tomorrow Thursday Sebastian is visiting Budapest, Hungary to participate in the latest V4 Summit.








Here is the full article link to:

V4-Austria Summit to Be Held in Budapest

miketx HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they can implement their policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I really hope they can implement their policies."*
> 
> They have started to, this from today Sunday, it has started, it is NOW happening, Italy has shut it's ports to these NGO rescue boats carrying invaders from Third World Shit Holes, the gloves are NOW off, nobody gives a crap about Malta they in their entire history they have achieved zero. Italy a nation of historic and majestic Culture must be protected and preserved, Malta like an appendix in a human body is worth sacrificing.
> 
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197678
> 
> Italy shuts ports to rescue boat with 629 migrants on board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Italy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting situation now happening Malta has said they will not allow the NGO boat to dock in Malta and has told the NGO boat to go back to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So often, I've had pro immigration people act like such actions are literally impossible.
> 
> 
> Just say FUCK NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This as I have attempt to do regarding our situation that involve our Collective Patriotic Governments, I post all new updates in this thread I do this instead of posting new threads each time there are updates, this way the forum does not get crowded with new threads.
> 
> So we have several exciting days ahead that involve our European Patriotic Movement from today Wednesday and tomorrow Thursday etc
> 
> Today Wednesday our Herbert Kickl (FPÖ) and HC Strache (FPÖ) have been in Rome, Italy meeting with our friend the Minister of The Interior in the new Patriotic Government of Italy Matteo Salvini (Lega), they meet at the beautiful Palazzo del Viminale which has been the HQ of the Italian Ministry of The Interior since 1925, for those who have the interest in history I add that the first Italian Minister of The Interior to work from the Palazzo del Viminale was Luigi Federzoni from August 20 1925-November 6 1926.
> 
> View attachment 199849
> 
> At the same time that Herbert and HC were in Rome meeting Matteo Salvini, Sebastian (ÖVP) was meeting Markus Söder (CSU)
> 
> View attachment 199850
> View attachment 199851
> View attachment 199852
> View attachment 199854
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Bavaria's Markus Söder and Austria's Sebastian Kurz unite on migration | DW | 20.06.2018
> 
> Today Wednesday our friend Viktor Orbán (Fidesz) and the Hungarian Parliament with a Fidesz Super Majority adopted the legislation criminalising ANYONE who assists any Kebabs or Sub Saharan African invaders, this makes it criminal to offer them legal advice, offer them food, offer them liquids to drink, offer to give them money, offer to hide them, offer to inform them where to hide to escape capture etc it also criminalises NGO Peoples Trafficking groups. If ANYONE found guilty of any of the above offences in Hungary they now face up to ONE YEAR in prison. In addition NGO Peoples Trafficking groups will be subjected to a 25% Tax to operate.
> 
> The Patriotic Government of Hungary passed the below legislation on World Refugee Day
> To World Refugee Day European Patriots have THIS message
> 
> View attachment 199860
> View attachment 199861
> View attachment 199862
> View attachment 199863
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> Hungary adopts law penalising migrant aid groups
> 
> Here is another link to:
> 
> Hungary approves 'STOP Soros' law, defying EU, rights groups
> 
> Tomorrow Thursday Sebastian is visiting Budapest, Hungary to participate in the latest V4 Summit.
> 
> View attachment 199855
> View attachment 199857
> 
> Here is the full article link to:
> 
> V4-Austria Summit to Be Held in Budapest
> 
> miketx HereWeGoAgain eagle1462010 Odium
Click to expand...




Wow. Hungary is going sane!


160 to 8?!


A year in PRISON!!!???



That's fantastic!!


----------

